# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  أحكام نقض فى حجية الحكم الجنائى

## هيثم الفقى

الطعن رقم 0025 لسنة 23 مكتب فنى 07 صفحة رقم 1001
بتاريخ 20-12-1956
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
مؤدى نص المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية أن حجية الحكم الجنائى الصادر من المحكمة الجنائية فى موضوع الدعوى الجنائية أمام المحاكم المدنية قاصرة على منطوق الحكم الصادر بالبراءة أو بالإدانة بالنسبة لمن كان موضع المحاكمة و دون أن تلحق الأسباب التى لم تكن ضرورية للحكم بهذه البراءة أو تلك الإدانة ، فإذا لم يكن الخصم متهماً فى الحكم الجنائى الذى يتمسك بحجيته فلا يمكنه أن يفيد من عبارات قد يكون الحكم المذكور أوردها فى سياق أسبابه . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0060 لسنة 23 مكتب فنى 08 صفحة رقم 733 
بتاريخ 24-10-1957
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 4 
إذا قضى ببراءة متهم من تهمة حبس خمور عن التداول بقصد التلاعب فى الأسعار فإنه لا تلازم بين هذا الحكم و بين عدم التزام المتهم ببيعها بالسعر الجبرى لاختلاف الموضوع فى كل من الواقعتين و لأن تحديد ثمن شراء هذا النوع من السلع أمر مقرر بنص الشارع و لايفيد الحكم الصادر بالبراءة تحلل صاحب الخمور من إلتزام البيع بالسعر القانونى مما ينتفى معه التحدى بحجية هذا الحكم فى شأن تحديد ثمن الخمور إذا تم الاستيلاء عليها و بيعها بعد صدوره . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0221 لسنة 28 مكتب فنى 14 صفحة رقم 715 
بتاريخ 23-05-1963
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مؤدى نص المادتين 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، 406 من القانون المدنى أن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية تكون له حجيته فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحاكم المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلا لازما فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله . و متى فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور فإنه يمتنع على المحاكم المدنية أن تعيد بحثها و يتعين عليها أن تعتبرها و تلزمها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية المتصلة بها كى لايكون حكمها مخالفا للحكم الجنائى السابق له . فإذا كانت المحكمة الجنائية قد قضت ببراءة المتهم من جريمة تزوير السند و برفض الدعوى المدنية قبله و أسست قضاءها فى ذلك على أن التهمة محوطة بالشك مما مفاده أن الحكم بالبراءة بنى على عدم كفاية الأدلة ، و أصبح هذا الحكم انتهائيا فإنه ما كان يجوز للحكم المطعون فيه أن يجيز الادعاء بتزوير ذلك السند و أن يقضى برده و بطلانه . 

( الطعن رقم 28 سنة 221 ق ، جلسة 1963/5/23 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0102 لسنة 32 مكتب فنى 17 صفحة رقم 558 
بتاريخ 10-03-1966
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 3 
إن الحكم الجنائى الصادر بالبراءة إذا كان مبنياً على أن الفعل لا يعاقب عليه القانون سواء كان ذلك لإنتفاء القصد الجنائى أو لسبب آخر فانه طبقاً لصريح نص المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية لا تكون له قوة الشىء المحكوم به أمام المحاكم المدنية وبالتالى فانه لايمنع تلك المحاكم من البحث فيما إذا كان هذا الفعل مع تجرده من صفة الجريمة قد نشأ عنه ضرر يصح أن يكون أساساً للتعويض أم لا . 

( الطعن رقم 102 سنة 32 ق ، جلسة 1966/3/10 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0280 لسنة 32 مكتب فنى 17 صفحة رقم 948 
بتاريخ 28-04-1966
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
لئن كان الحكم الجنائى يقيد القضاء المدنى فيما يتصل بوقوع الجريمة ونسبتها إلى المتهم إلا أن هذه الحجية لا تثبت ـ على ما يستفاد من نص المادة 456 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية والمادة 406 من القانون المدنى ـ إلا للأحكام النهائية الفاصلة فى موضوع الدعوى الجنائية دون غيرها من الأوامر والقرارات الصادرة من سلطاات التحقيق لأن هذه القرارات لاتفصل فى موضوع الدعوى الجنائية بالبراءة أو الإدانة وإنما تفصل فىتوفر أو عدم توفر الظروف التى تجعل الدعوى صالحة لإحالتها إلى المحكمة للفصل فى موضوعها ومن ثم فلا تكتسب تلك القرارات أيه حجية أمام القاضى المدنى ويكون له أن يقضى بتوفر الدليل على وقوع الجريمة أو على نسبتها إلى المتهم على خلاف القرار الصادر من سلطة التحقيق . 

( الطعن رقم 280 سنة 32 ق ، جلسة 1966/4/28 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0338 لسنة 31 مكتب فنى 18 صفحة رقم 169 
بتاريخ 24-01-1967
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
على القاضى الجنائى - و هو بصدد الفصل فى أمر الأشياء المضبوطة فى جريمة معينة - أن يعرض لحكم القانون و يفصل فى مقتضاه . و للحكم الصادر فى الدعوى الجنائية - على ما جرى به قضاء محكمة النقض - حجية الشىء المحكوم فيه أمام المحاكم المدنية إذا كان الفصل فى الدعوى المدنية يستلزم معرفة ما إذا كانت هناك جريمة و كان الحكم الجنائى قد فصل فصلا لأزما فى أمر يتعلق بوقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و ذلك لإتصال هذه الحجبة بالنظام العام الذى تتأثر به مصلحة الجماعة حتى لا تتعرض الأحكام الجنائية لإعادة النظر فى الأمر الذى فصلت فيه و كان فصلها لازماً . فمتى كان الحكم الجنائى قد قضى بأن القطن المضبوط بإعتباره جسم الجريمة هو مما يعد التعامل فيه جريمة طبقا للمادة الثانية من القاانون رقم 48 لسنة 1941 بقمع الغش و التدليس ، و رتب الحكم على ذلك قضاءه بمصادرته طبقا لنص الفقرة الثاينة من المادة 30 من قانون العقوبات فإن قضاءه بالمصادرة يكون لازماً . و إذ يتعلق هذا القضاء بوقوع الفعل المكون للجريمة لورود التجريم على القطن المتعامل فيه - و هو جسم الجريمة -فإن الحكم المدنى يكون قد أصاب صحيح القانون إذ إرتبط بالحكم الجنائى المشار فيما قضى به من مصادرة ، بإعتبار أن هذا القضاء مما ترد عليه الحجبة أمام المحاكم المدنية .


=================================
الطعن رقم 0338 لسنة 31 مكتب فنى 18 صفحة رقم 169 
بتاريخ 24-01-1967
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
متى كان القطن المضبوط على ذمة الدعوى الجنائية قد تم بيعه و إيداع ثمنه خزانة المحكمة قبل القضاء بالمصادرة ، و كانت المصادرة المقضى بها طبقا للفقرة الثانية من المادة 30 من قانون العقوبات قد وردت - وفقا لما قرره الحكم الجنائى - على المبلغ المتحصل من البيع ، و إذ قرر الحكم المطعون فيه " الصادر فى الدعوى المدنية " الإرتباط بقضاء الحكم الجنائى بالمصادرة بإعتباره قضاء لازما و متعلقا بوقوع الفعل المكون للجريمة ، فإن مؤدى ذلك هو إعتبار إرتباط الحكم المطعون فيه وارادا على مصادرة المبلغ المتحصل من المبيع . 

( الطعن رقم 338 لسنة 31 ق ، جلسة 1967/1/24 )

=================================
الطعن رقم 0273 لسنة 33 مكتب فنى 18 صفحة رقم 315 
بتاريخ 07-02-1967
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
مؤدى نص المادتين 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و 406 من القانون المدنى أن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية لا تكون له حجيته فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحاكم المدنية إلا إذا كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعو بين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله . 

( الطعن رقم 273 لسنة 33 ق ، جلسة 1967/2/7 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0376 لسنة 33 مكتب فنى 18 صفحة رقم 931 
بتاريخ 02-05-1967
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 4 
من المقرر فى قضاء محكمة النقض طبقاً للمادتين 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، 406 من القانون المدنى أن حجية الحكم الجنائى أمام المحاكم المدنية قاصرة على منطوق الحكم الصادر بالإدانة أو بالبراءة وعلى أسبابه المؤدية إليه بالنسبة لما كان موضوع المحاكمة دون أن تلحق الحجية الأسباب التى لم تكن ضرورية للحكم بهذه البراءة أو تلك الإدانة . فإذا كان ما أثبته الحكم الجنائى من قيام حالة الاحتكار "الكورنر" فى بورصة العقود فى موسم سنة 1950/1949 غير لازم للفصل فى الدعوى الجنائية المطروحة عليه ولا يتعلق بأركان الجرائم المنسوبة إلى المتهمين بما فى ذلك ركن القصد الجنائى فيها فإنه لا يكون لما ورد فيه من أسباب فى هذا الخصوص حجية أمام محكمة المدينة . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0084 لسنة 34 مكتب فنى 18 صفحة رقم 1236
بتاريخ 08-06-1967
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
الاحتجاج بالحكم الجنائى أمام القضاء المدنى محله أن يكون الحكم الجنائى سابقا فى صدوره على الحكم المدنى الذى يراد تقييده لا لاحقا له إذ بعد استقرار الحقوق بين الطرفين بحكم مدنى نهائى لا يصح المساس بها بسبب حكم جنائى يصدر بعده . فإذا كان الثابت أن الحكم الجنائى ببراءة الطاعن من تهمة تزوير عقد بيع رسمى قد صدر لاحقا لحكم محكمة الإستئناف برد وبطلان ذات العقد فإن الحكم الجنائى المذكور لا يمس بقوة الأمر المقضى التى حازها الحكم الإستئنافى . 

( الطعن رقم 84 لسنة 34 ق ، جلسة 1967/6/8 )
=================================

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الطعن رقم 015 لسنة 37 مكتب فنى 23 صفحة رقم 1507
بتاريخ 30-12-1972
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 3 
الحكم الجنائى يقيد القضاء المدنى فيما يتصل بوقوع الجريمة و نسبتها إلى المتهم ، إلا أن هذه الحجية - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - لا تثبت إلا للأحكام النهائية الفاصلة فى موضوع الدعوى الجنائية دون غيرها من الأوامر و القرارات الصادرة من سلطات التحقيق ، لأن هذه القرارات لا تفصل فى موضوع الدعوى الجنائية بالبراءة أو الإدانة ، و إنما تفصل فى توفر أو عدم توفر الظروف التى تجعل الدعوى صالحة لإحالتها إلى المحكمة للفصل فى موضوعها ، و من ثم فلا تكتسب تلك القرارات أية حجية أمام القاضى المدنى و يكون له أن يقضى بتوفر الدليل على وقوع الجريمة أو على نسبتها إلى المتهم على خلاف القرار الصادر من سلطة التحقيق .


=================================
الطعن رقم 0313 لسنة 37 مكتب فنى 23 صفحة رقم 635 
بتاريخ 04-04-1972
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 6 
إذا رفع المضرور دعواه على المؤمن أمام المحكمة المدنية أثناء السير فى الدعوى الجنائية ، فإن مصيرها الحتمى هو وقف الفصل فيها حتى يحكم نهائيا فى الدعوى الجنائية ، لأن مسئولية المؤمن قبل المضرور لا تقوم إلا بثبوت مسئولية المؤمن له قبل هذا المضرور . فإذا كانت هذه المسئولية الأخيرة ناشئة عن الجريمة التى رفعت عنها الدعوى الجنائية ، فإنها تكون مسألة مشتركة بين هذه الدعوى و بين الدعوى المدنية التى رفعها المضرور على المؤمن ، و لازمة للفصل فيها فى كليهما ، فيتحتم لذلك على المحكمة المدنية أن توقف دعوى المضرور هذه حتى يفصل نهائيا فى تلك المسألة من المحكمة الجنائية عملاً بقاعدة أن الجنائى يوقف المدنى و إلتزاماً بما تقضى به المادة 406 من القانون المدنى ، من وجوب تقيد القاضى المدنى بالحكم الجنائى فى الوقائع التى فصل فيها هذا الحكم ، و كان فصله فيه ضرورياً ، و ما تقضى به المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من أن ما يفصل فيه الحكم الجنائى نهائياً فيما يتعلق بوقوع الجريمة و نسبتها إلى فاعلها تكون له قوة الشىء المحكوم به أمام المحاكم المدنية فى الدعاوى التى لم يكن فصل نهائياً 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0363 لسنة 37 مكتب فنى 24 صفحة رقم 1107
بتاريخ 20-11-1973
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
مفاد نص المادتين 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و المادة 406 من القانون المدنى المقابلة للمادة 102 من قانون الإثبات ، أن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية تكون له حجية فى الدعوى المدنية أمام الحكمة المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله ، فإذا فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور فإنه يمتنع على المحاكم المدنية أن تعيد بحثها و يتعين عليها أن تلتزمها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية المتصلة بها لكى لا يكون حكمها مخالف للحكم الجنائى السابق له و إذا كان الثابت من الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى الجنائية المقامة بالطريق المباشر من الطاعن أن هذه الدعوى رفعت على المطعون عليه لإبلاغه كذباً مع سوء القصد ضد الطاعن ، و قد قضى ببراءته مما أسند إليه و برفض الدعوى المدنية قبله ، و ذلك تأسيساً على أن أركان جريمة البلاغ الكاذب غير متوافرة إذ ثبت للمحكمة من شهادة الشهود و سائر التحقيقات التى أجريت فى الدعوى أن الطاعن أخذ من المطعون عليه مبلغ ألفى جنيه ثمناً لبضاعة لم يسلمها له ، كما إمتنع عن رد المبلغ إليه ، و إعتبره سداداً لدين كان له على شخص آخر و أنه بذلك يكون قد أبلغ الشرطة ضد الطاعن بأمر حقيقى و صحيح و هو أخذه المبلغ المذكور و لم يبلغ ضده بأمر كاذب بنية الإضرار به . إذ كان ذلك فإن مقتضى ما تقدم بطريق اللزوم أن الطاعن تسلم من المطعون عليه مبلغ ألفى جنيه و لم يرده إليه كما لم يسلمه بضاعة بقيمته و إنما إستبقاه لنفسه معتبراً أنه قد أدى له وفاء لدين كان مستحقاً له على شخص آخر . و لما كان هذا بذاته هو الأساس الذى أقيمت عليه الدعوى المدنية فإن الحكم الجنائى يكون قد فصل بقضائه فصلاً لازماً فى واقعة هى الأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية فيحوز فى شأن هذه الواقعة حجية الشئ المحكوم فيه أمام المحكمة فتتقيد به هذه المحكمة و يمتنع عليها أن تخالفه أو تعيد بحثه ، و من ثم فإن الحكم المطعون فيه و قد أعتد بحجية الحكم الجنائى ولم يستجب إلى ما طلبه الطاعن من إحالة الدعوى إلى التحقيق أو ندب خبير و قضى بإلزامه بالمبلغ المطالب به فإنه لا يكون خالف القانون أو أخل بحق الدفاع . 

( الطعن رقم 363 لسنة 37 ق ، جلسة 1973/11/20 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0347 لسنة 39 مكتب فنى 25 صفحة رقم 1383
بتاريخ 10-12-1974
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
حجية الحكم الجنائى أمام المحاكم المدنية قاصرة على منطوق الحكم الصادر بالإدانة أو بالبراءة و على أسبابه المؤدية إليه بالنسبة لما كان موضوع المحاكمة دون أن تلحق الحجية الأسباب التى لم تكن ضرورية للحكم بهذه البراءة أو بالإدانة . و لما كان يبين من الحكم الصادر فى قضية الجنحة أن شخصاً إتهم فيها بأنه سرق المسدس و النقود و الأشياء الأخرى المبينة بالمحضر و المملوكة لكل من الطاعن و زوجته من مكان معد للسكنى بواسطة فض الأختام و الكسر من الخارج ، و قضى بحبس المتهم سنة مع الشغل و يبين من الحكم الصادر فى قضية الجناية أن المتهم سالف الذكر أتهم فيها بأنه فى نفس التاريخ أحرز سلاحاً نارياً و ذخائر بدون ترخيص ، و قضى بمعاقبته بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة ، و كان ما عرض له الحكم الصادر من محكمة الجنح بشأن تحديد شخص المالك للمسدس و باقى المضبوطات للتدليل على عدم صحة دفاع المتهم من أنه هو مالكها ، لم يكن لازما للفصل فى تهمة السرقة ، و لا يتعلق بأركان هذه الجريمة المنسوبة إلى المتهم ، إذ يكفى لإقامة هذا الحكم نفى ملكية المتهم لتلك المضبوطات ، و كذلك بالنسبة للحكم الصادر فى الجناية إذ يكفى لإقامته إثبات أن المتهم أحرز المسدس و الطلقات بغير ترخيص و أن السلاح مرخص بإسم الغير حتى لا يقضى بعقوبة المصادرة ، و ذلك دون حاجة من الحكمين للفصل فى ملكية السلاح و باقى المضبوطات لشخص معين بالذات ، لما كان ذلك فإنه لا يكون لهذا الذى ورد بأسباب هذين الحكمين بشأن الملكية حجية أمام المحاكم المدنية ، و إذ أخذ الحكم المطعون فيه بهذا النظر و ناقش ملكية الأشياء المسروقة من الفيلا ، و إنتهى إلى أنها ليست للطاعن الذى أقام بهذه الفيلا بعد أن رحل أصحابها عن البلاد فإن الحكم يكون قد إلتزم صحيح القانون . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 119 لسنة 39 مكتب فنى 25 صفحة رقم 779 
بتاريخ 30-04-1974
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مؤدى حكم المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و المادة 406 من القانون المدنى المطابقة لنص المادة 102 من قانون الإثبات أن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية لا تكون له حجية فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحاكم المدنية إلا إذ كان قد فصل فصلاً لازما فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله ، و أن الحكم الجنائى الصادر بالبراءة إذا كان مبنياً على أن الفعل لا يعاقب عليه القانون سواء كان ذلك لإنتفاء القصد الجنائى أو لسبب آخر فإنه لا تكون له حجية الشىء المحكوم فيه أمام المحكمة المدنية و بالتالى فإنه لا يمنع تلك المحكمة من البحث فيما إذا كان هذا الفعل مع تجرده من صفة الجريمة ، قد نشأ عنه ضرر يصح أن يكون أساسا للتعويض . 

( الطعن رقم 119 لسنة 39 ق ، جلسة 1974/4/30 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0205 لسنة 38 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 409 
بتاريخ 18-02-1975
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
مفاد نص المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و المادة 406 من القانون المدنى المنطبقة على واقعة الدعوى - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن الحكم الجنائى تكون حجيته فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحكمة المدنية كلما كان فصل فصلاً لازما فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله فاذا فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور فإنه يمتنع على المحاكم المدنية أن تعيد بحثها و يتعين عليها أن تعتبرها و تلتزمها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية المتصلة بها لكى لا يكون حكمها مخالفاً للحكم الجنائى السابق له . و لما كان الثابت من الحكم الصادر فى قضية الجنحة أن الدعوى الجنائية أقيمت ضد الطاعن و المطعون عليهما الثانى و الثالث ، لأنهم فى غضون سنة 1951 لم يعرضوا للبيع على وزارة المالية و بسعر الصرف الرسمى ما دخل فى ملكيتهم و حيازتهم من نقد أجنبى و دخل مقوم بالعملة الأجنبية و مبالغ مستحقة بالخارج و قد حكمت محكمة الجنح بأدانة المطعون عليهما الثانى و الثالث ، و ببراءة الطاعن مما أسند إليه ، و لما كان يبين من الحكم الجنائى أن الشركة المطعون عليها الأولى و هى تقوم بالإتجار فى الأدوية قد إستحقت لها عمولات فى الخارج عن العمليات التى قامت بها لحساب شركات أجنبية ، غير أنها لم تقم بعرضها للبيع على وزارة المالية بسعر الصرف الرسمى طبقاً لما تقضى به المادة الثالثة من القانون رقم 80 لسنة 1947 ، و وجهت النيابة العامة التهمة إلى الطاعن إستناداً إلى ما جاء فى خطاب صادر منه و من المطعون عليه الثانى إلى مكتب الشركة بلندن بالإحتفاظ بمبلغ 500 ج تحت تصرف الطاعن و إلى ما قرره المطعون عليه الثانى و بعض موظفى الشركة فى التحقيقات من أن الطاعن شريك فيها و إستدل المطعون عليه الثانى على قيام الشركة بالإتفاق المبرم مع الطاعن و ما جاء فيه من أنها رهنت له عمولات مستحقة لها فى الخارج و قضى الحكم ببراءة الطاعن تأسيساً على انه مجرد دائن للشركة و ليس شريكاً فيها لأنه لم يمتلك هذه العمولات أو يقبض أو يتسلم شيئاً منها حتى يعرض للبيع على وزارة المالية بسعر الصرف الرسمى ، و لما كان تحديد مركز الطاعن من الشركة و نفى صفة الشريك عنه لازما للقضاء ببراءته من التهمة المسندة إليه و هى أنه لم يعرض للبيع على وزارة المالية بسعر الصرف الرسمى ما دخل فى ملكيته أو حيازته من عمولات أجنبية ، و هى عمولات مملوكة للشركة ، ذلك لأن تقرير كونه مجرد دائن للشركة و نفى صفة الشريك المسئول عنه ، كان لازما للفصل فى الواقعة المطروحة عللى المحكمة الجنائية ، لما كان ذلك فإن فصل الحكم الجنائى فى هذه المسألة على النحو سالف البيان يحوز حجيته أمام المحاكم المدنية ، و إذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر ، و قضى بإلزام الطاعن بدين البنك بالتضامن مع الشركة على أساس أنه شريك فيها ، فإنه يكون قد خالف حجية الحكم الجنائى السابق و أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون . 

( الطعن رقم 205 لسنة 38 ق ، جلسة 1975/2/18 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0218 لسنة 39 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 913 
بتاريخ 04-05-1975
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 3 
الحجية المطلقة للحكم الجنائى قاصرة على ما فصل فيه فى الدعوى الجنائية وحدها ، و إذا كان القانون قد أباح إستثناء رفع الدعوى بالحق المدنى إلى المحكمة الجنائية متى كانت تابعة للدعوى الجنائية ، فإن ذلك لا يغير من طبيعة تلك الدعوى المدنية و تكون حجية الحكم الصادر فيها قاصرة على من كان خصماً فيها دون غيره .

( الطعن رقم 218 لسنة 39 ق ، جلسة 1975/5/4 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0374 لسنة 39 مكتب فنى 26 صفحة رقم 233 
بتاريخ 23-01-1975
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
دعوى التعويض عن إتلاف السيارة بطريق الخطأ لا يجوز رفعها للمحكمة الجنائية لأن هذا الفعل غير مؤثم قانوناً ، كما أنها إذا رفعت للمحكمة المدنية كان مصيرها الحتمى هو وقف الفصل فيها حتى يحكم نهائياً فى الدعوى الجنائية المرفوعة عن جريمة القتل الناشئة عن ذات الخطأ بإعتباره مسألة مشتركة بين هذه الدعوى و الدعوى المدنية ، و لازماً للفصل فى كليهما ، فيتحتم لذلك على المحكمة المدنية أن توقف الدعوى المطروحة عليها حتى يفصل فى تلك المسألة من المحكمة الجنائية ، عملاً بما تقضى به المادة 406 من القانون المدنى المقابلة للمادة 102 من قانون الإثبات من وجوب تقيد القاضى المدنى بالحكم الجنائى فى الوقائع التى فصل فيها هذا الحكم و كان فصله فيها ضرورياً ، و ما تقضى به المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من أن ما يفصل فيه الحكم الجنائى نهائياً فيما يتعلق بوقوع الجريمة و نسبتها إلى فاعلها تكون له قوة الشىء المحكوم به أمام المحاكم المدنية فى الدعاوى التى لم يكن قد فصل فيها نهائياً . 


=================================

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الطعن رقم 0580 لسنة 42 مكتب فنى 27 صفحة رقم 191 
بتاريخ 12-01-1976
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
مفاد نص المادتين 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، 102 من قانون الإثبات أن الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى الجنائية تكون له حجية ملزمة أمام المحكمة المدنية فيما فصل فيه فصلا لازما فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين المدنية والتجارية وفى الوصف القانونى للفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله ، فإن فصلت المحكمة الجنائية نهائياً فى هذه المسائل إمتنع على المحاكم المدنية أن تعيد بحثها بل يتعيين عليها أن تعتبرها و تلتزمها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية المتصلة بها لكى لا يكون قضاؤها مخالفاً للحكم الجنائى السابق عليه . و إذ كان الثابت من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه أن الطاعنة الأولى قد تمسكت بحجية الحكم - الجنائى - الذى قدمت صورة رسمية منه مع شهادة تدل على نهائيته - بما فصل فيه من ثبوت تهمة تقليد العلاقة التجارية فى حق المطعون ضده الأول ، و كان يبين من ذلك الحكم الجنائى السابق أنه قد أدان المطعون ضده الأول عن ذات واقعة التقليد الموقع عنها الحجز التحفظى المتظلم منه فى الدعوى الحالية تأسيساً على قيام التشابه بين العلاقتين الأصلية المسجلة و الأخرى المقلدة و قد أصبح قضاؤها إنتهائياً بفوات مواعيد الطعن فيه ، و كان الحكم المطعون فيه و هو لاحق للحكم الجنائى قد عاد إلى بحث مسألة تقليد العلامة التجارية و هو بصدد نظر التظلم من أمر الحجز التحفظى و إنتهى من بحثه إلى إختلاف العلامتين و عدم التشابه بينهما و قضى بإلغاء أمر الحجز التحفظى و ما تلاه ، و كان الحكم الجنائى الصادر من ذات الواقعة قد عرض لبحث التشابه بين العلامتين بإعتباره أمراً لازماً للفصل فى ثبوت جريمة تقليد العلامة التجارية فى حق المطعون ضده الأول و بعد أن ساق الأدلة على قيامه أوقع عليه بينما إنتهى الحكم المطعون فيه إلى عكس ذلك فأنكر التشابه و نفى التقليد فلم يلزم حجية الحكم الجنائى الذى فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع ذات الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية ، فإنه بذلك يكون قد خالف القانون . 

( الطعن رقم 580 لسنة 42 ق ، جلسة 1976/1/12) 

=================================
الطعن رقم 0239 لسنة 43 مكتب فنى 27 صفحة رقم 1716
بتاريخ 07-12-1976
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مفاد نص المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و المادة 102 من قانون الإثبات المقابلة للمادة 406 من القانون المدنى الملغاة ، إن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية تكون له حجيته فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحكمة المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله فإذا فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور فإنه يمتنع على المحاكم المدنية أن تعيد بحثها و يتعين عليها أن تعتبرها و تلتزمها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية المتصلة بها لكى لا يكون حكمها مخالفاً للحكم الجنائى السابق له ، و إذ كان الثابت من الحكم الجنائى - الصادر فى جنحة عسكرية بإدانة المتهم لإرتكابه جريمة إصابة خطأ و قيادة سيارة بحالة ينجم عنها الخطر - أنه قطع فى أن الحادث وقع نتيجة خطأ المطعون عليه الثانى - المتهم - فإنه يكون قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى الأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية ، و يحوز قوة الشىء المحكوم فيه أمام المحاكم المدنية ، و لا يجوز للطاعن - المتبوع - بالتالى أن يتمسك بأن الحادث وقع نتيجة خطأ المضرور و أن هذا يدرأ المسئولية عن المطعون عليه الثانى . و لما كان يبين من الحكم المطعون فيه أنه أثبت فى مدوناته دفاع الطاعن من أن المجنى عليه و والده قد شاركا بخطئهما فى وقوع الحادث ، فإن قضاء المحكمة بتعويض قدره 500 جنيها بينما طالب المضرور بتعويض قدره 1000 جنيها - مفاده أنها من جانبها أن المبلغ الذى قدرته هو الذى يناسب الضرر الذى وقع نتيجة خطأ المطعون عليه الثانى و أنها أنقصت من مبلغ التعويض المستحق للمضرور ما تحمله بسبب الخطأ الذى وقع منه و من والده . لما كان ذلك فإن النعى على الحكم بالخطأ فى تطبيق القانون و القصور فى التسبيب يكون فى غير محله . 

( الطعن رقم 239 لسنة 43 ق ، جلسة 1976/12/7 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0010 لسنة 44 مكتب فنى 27 صفحة رقم 330 
بتاريخ 28-01-1976
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 4 
متى كانت الدعامة الأساسية التى أقام عليها الحكم قضاءه بالتطليق هى ما ثبت للمحكمة من أن الطاعن قام بطرد زوجته - المطعون عليها - من منزل الزوجية و دأب على سبها و هى تكفى وحدها لحمل الحكم ، و كان مؤدى نص المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و المادة 102 من قانون الإثبات رقم 25 لسنة 1968 أن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية لا تكون له حجية فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحاكم المدنية إلا إذا كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين المدنية و الجنائية و فى وصف القانون لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى دفاعه ، و كان يبين أن أحد الحكمين الجنائيين خاص بإعتداد الطاعن على شخص لا صلة له بالدعوى و أن الثانى إنتهى إلى تبرئة الطاعن من تهمة الإعتداد بالضرب على المطعون عليها ، و كان الحكم لم يؤسس قضاءه على هذه الواقعة ، فإن التذرع بالحجية لا سند له . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0010 لسنة 44 مكتب فنى 27 صفحة رقم 330 
بتاريخ 28-01-1976
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 5 
يشترط للإحتجاج بالحكم الجنائى أمام القضاء المدنى - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن يكون الحكم الجنائى سابقاً صدوره على الحكم المدنى الذى يراد تقييده لا لاحقاً عليها ، إذ بعد إستقرار الحقوق بين الطرفين بحكم نهائى لا يصح المساس بحجيته بسبب حكم جنائى يصدر بعده . 

( الطعن رقم 10 لسنة 44 ق ، جلسة 1976/1/28 )

=================================
الطعن رقم 0347 لسنة 41 مكتب فنى 28 صفحة رقم 663 
بتاريخ 13-03-1977
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مفاد المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و المادة 102 من قانون الإثبات . أن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية تكون له حجية فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحكمة المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله . فإذا فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور فإنه يمتنع على المحاكم المدنية أن تعيد بحثها و يتعين عليها أن تلتزمها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية المفصل بها لكى لا يكون حكمها مخالفاً للحكم الجنائى السابق له . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0701 لسنة 41 مكتب فنى 28 صفحة رقم 240 
بتاريخ 15-01-1977
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مؤدى نص المادتين 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية والمادة 102 من قانون الإثبات فى المواد المدنية والتجارية أن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية تكون له حجيته فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحكمة المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية والمدنية وفى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله فإذا فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور فإنه يمتنع على المحاكم المدنية أن تعيد بحثها وعليها أن تلتزمها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية المتصلة بها لكى لا يكون حكمها مخالفاً للحكم الجنائى السابق له ، لما كان ذلك و كان الحكم الصادر فى الجنحة المستأنفة قد قضى ببراءة الطاعن - العامل - من تهمة القتل والإصابة الخطأ وقيادة السيارة بسرعة تزيد على المقرر المسندة إليه . وأقام قضاءه بذلك على ما أورده من أسباب منها أن إسناد الإسراع بالسيارة إلى الطاعن محوط بالشك ، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ قضى برفض الدعوى بالتعويض عن الفصل التعسفى تأسيساً على أن خطأ الطاعن بإسراعه بالسيارة يعد إخلالاً بإلتزاماته الجوهرية يبرر فصله وهو ذات الخطأ الذى قضى الحكم الجنائى بعدم ثبوته وأهدر بذلك حجية هذا الحكم فإنه يكون قد خالف القانون . 

( الطعن رقم 701 لسنة 41 ق ، جلسة 1977/1/15 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0129 لسنة 43 مكتب فنى 28 صفحة رقم 463 
بتاريخ 15-02-1977
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
إذ كان الثابت أن الطاعنة الأولى عن نفسها ، و مورث الطاعنين و هما والد المجنى عليه أدعيا مدنياً أمام محكمه الجنح بمبلغ قرش صاغ واحد على سبيل التعويض المؤقت ضد سائق السيارة و هيئه النقل العام - المطعون عليها الثانية - عما لحق بهما من أضرار نتيجه مقتل إبنهما فى حادث السيارة و قضى بتاريخ 1966/5/9 ببرائه السائق و رفض الدعوى المدنية لأنه لم يرتكب خطأ و صار هذا القضاء فى الدعوى المدنية نهائياً ، لصدوره فى حدود النصاب النهائى للمحكمة الجزئية فإنه لا يكون للطاعنين ، و هم المضرورون حق مباشر فى المطالبة بالتعويض قبل شركة التأمين المطعون عليها الاولى ، لا يغير من هذا النظر أن النيابة العامة إستأنفت حكم البراءة و قضت محكمة الجنح المستأنفة بإدانة سائق السيارة طالما أنه قضى نهائياً برفض الدعوى المدنية ، و إذ إلتزم الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر و قضى بعدم قبول الدعوى بالنسبة لشركة التأمين تأسيساً على أنه قضى بحكم نهائى بعدم مسئولية هيئه النقل العام المؤمن لها فإنه يكون قد إلتزم صحيح القانون . 

( الطعن رقم 129 لسنه 43 ق ، جلسة 1977/2/15 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0655 لسنة 43 مكتب فنى 28 صفحة رقم 1784
بتاريخ 14-12-1977
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مفاد نص المادتان 546 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و 102 من قانون الإثبات رقم 25 لسنة 1968 ، أن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية يكون له حجية فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحكمة المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين المدنية و الجنائية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله ، فإذا فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور فإنه يمتنع على المحكمة أن تعيد بحثها و يتعين عليها أن تعتد بها و تلتزمها بحث الحقوق المدنية المتصلة بها كى لا يكون حكمها مخالفاً للحكم الجنائى السابق له . و لما كان الثابت من الحكم الجنائى الصادر فى القضية رقم 372 لسنة 1968 جنح بندر دمنهور أن الدعوى الجنائية أقيمت فيها ضد المطعون عليها الأولى بصفتها مؤجرة تقاضت من المطعون عليه الثانى مبلغ مائتى جنيه كخلو رجل و طلبت النيابة العامة بالمادة 2/16 من القانون رقم 121 لسنة 1947 المعدل بالقانون رقم 22 لسنة 1962 ، و قضت محكمة الجنح فى 1969/1/12 ببراءتها مما أسند إليها إستناداً إلى ما ثبت من أقوال أحد الشهود من أن المطعون عليها الأولى و إن تقاضت المبلغ المطعون عليه الثانى إلا أنه لم يكن بإعتباره " خلو رجل " و إنما بقصد إعداد المحل المؤجر لإستغلاله صيدلية كمقابل للنفقات غير العادية التى يتطلبها هذا الإعداد ، فإن حجية هذا الحكم الجنائى بهذه المثابة تقتصر على أن المبلغ الذى تقاضته المؤجرة لم يدفع على سبيل خلو الرجل و إنما مقابل الإتفاق على إعداد معين و لا تمتد هذه الحجية إلى تحديد تاريخ الإعداد أو مباشرة الصيدلية نشاطها الفعلى ، و لا يستطيل إلى تعيين ما قامت به فعلاً كل من المؤجرة و المستأجر فى سبيل هذا الإعداد إذ أن الحكم الجنائى لم يتعرض لذلك فى أسبابه و لم يكن فصله فيها لازماً ، لما كان ذلك و كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أقام قضاءه على سند من عدم توافر شرائط إنطباق الفقرة الثانية من المادة 594 من القانون المدنى لأن الصيدلية لم تكن معدة عند البيع و التنازل لمزاولة النشاط فيها و هو ما لم يتعرض له الحكم الجنائى ، و كان القاضى المدنى لا يرتبط بالحكم الجنائى إلا فى الوقائع التى قضى فيها الحكم و كان فصله فيها ضرورياً فإن النعى بهذا الوجه يكون على غير أساس . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0655 لسنة 43 مكتب فنى 28 صفحة رقم 1784
بتاريخ 14-12-1977
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
إذ كان المقرر أنه لا حجية للحكم إلا فيما يكون قضى فيه بين الخصوم بصفة صريحة أو بصفة ضمنية حتمية سواء فى المنطوق أو فى الأسباب المتصلة به إتصالاً وثيقاً و التى لا يقوم المنطوق بدونها ، و كان البين من الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى رقم 636 لسنة 1967 مدنى دمنهور الإبتدائيه أنه إنتهى إلى أن للطاعن صفة فى إقامة دعواه بإقتضاء فروق الأجرة المستحقة بناء على حوالة الحق الصادرة إليه من المطعون عليه الثانى طبقاً للثابت فى عقد بيع المتجر المؤرخ 1966/9/20 دون أن يعرض للإقرار بصحة ذلك العقد أو يقضى بالإبقاء عليه بالنسبة للطاعن أو يتصدى للفصل فى صحته ، و يكون قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه بإخلاء الطاعن من العين و عدم الإبقاء على عقد الإيجار و عدم إقرار التنازل لا يعارض قضاء الحكم الآخر و لا مخالفة فيه لحجيته لإختلاف الموضوع فى الدعويين . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0710 لسنة 43 مكتب فنى 28 صفحة رقم 1463
بتاريخ 21-06-1977
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مفاد نص المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، و المادة 102 من قانون الإثبات - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن حجية الحكم الجنائى الصادر من المحكمة الجنائية فى موضوع الدعوى الجنائية أمام المحاكم المدنية مقصورة على منطوق الحكم الصادر بالبراءة أو بالإدانة بالنسبة لمن كان موضع المحاكمة و دون أن تلحق الأسباب التى لم تكن ضرورية للحكم بهذه البراءة أو تلك الإدانة .


=================================
الطعن رقم 496 لسنة 44 مكتب فنى 28 صفحة رقم 1882
بتاريخ 26-12-1977
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
مفاد نص المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و المادة 102 من قانون الإثبات أن الحكم الجنائى لا تكون له حجية أمام المحاكم المدنية إلا إذا كان قد فصل فى موضوع الدعوى الجنائية بالإدانة أو بالبراءة ، و لما كان الحكم الجنائى الصادر من محكمة جنح قسم الجيزة - و الذى يتمسك به الطاعن - قد وقف عند حد القضاء بعدم الإختصاص المحلى، فإن المحكمة المدنية لا تتقيد به سيما و أن قواعد الإختصاص المحلى فى المسائل الجنائية تختلف عنها فى المسائل المدنية و التجارية . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0433 لسنة 40 مكتب فنى 29 صفحة رقم 176 
بتاريخ 14-01-1978
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
الحكم الجنائى لا تكون له قوة الشىء المحكوم به أمام المحاكم المدنية إلا إذا كان باتاً لا يقبل الطعن ، إما لإستنفاد طرق الطعن الجائزة فيه أو لفوات مواعيدها .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الطعن رقم 0921 لسنة 43 مكتب فنى 29 صفحة رقم 993 
بتاريخ 08-04-1978
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مؤدى نص المادتين 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، 102 من قانون الإثبات الصادر بالقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1968 أن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية تكون له حجية أمام المحكمة المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله ، و إذ كان الثابت من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه أن الحكم الصادر فى الجنحة .... و الذى تأيد إستثنائياً قد أدان المطعون ضده بتهمة عدم التأمين على ثلاثة من عماله ، و كان بذلك قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى قيام علاقة العمل بين أولئك العمال و المطعون ضده و فى إلتزامه بالتأمين عليهم ، و هو ذات الأساس المشترك فى الدعوى المدنية التى أقامها المطعون ضده بطلب براءة ذمته من إشتراكات التأمين على نفس هؤلاء العمال ، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ إنتهى إلى علاقة المطعون ضده بهؤلاء العمال لا تخضع لقانون التأمينات الإجتماعية يكون قد خالف قوة الأمر المقضى التى حازها الحكم الجنائى المشار إليه .

( الطعن رقم 921 لسنة 43 ق ، جلسة 1978/4/8 )

=================================
الطعن رقم 0149 لسنة 44 مكتب فنى 29 صفحة رقم 1094
بتاريخ 25-04-1978
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
مفاد نصوص المادتان 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، 102 من قانون الإثبات - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن الحكم الجنائى تكون له حجيته فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحكمة المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله ، فإذا فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور فأنه يمتنع على المحاكم المدنية أن تعيد بحثها و يتعين عليها أن تعتبرها و تلتزمها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية المتصلة بها لكى لا يكون حكمها مخالفاً للحكم الجنائى السابق له ، و لما كان الثابت من الحكم الصادر فى قضية الجنحة رقم 4245 سنة 1970 قصر النيل أن الدعوى أقيمت ضد تابع الطاعنين لأنه تسبب بإهماله فى قتل ولد المطعون عليهما بأن تركه يستعمل المصعد رغم ما به من خلل و طلبت النيابة العامة معاقبته بالمادة 238 من قانون العقوبات ، و قد حكمت محكمة الجنح ببراءته مما إسند إليه ، فإن مؤدى ذلك أن المحكمة الجنائية لم تفصل فى الأساس المشترك بين الدعوى المدنية الحالية لأن قوام الأولى خطأ جنائى واجب الإثبات و منسوب إلى التابع فى حين أن قوام الثانية خطأ مفترض فى حق الطاعنين بإعتبارهم حراساً للمصعد ، فمسئوليتهم تتحقق و لو لم يقع منهم أى خطأ لأنها مسئولية ناشئة عن الشئ ذاته و ليست ناشئة عن الجريمة .


=================================
الطعن رقم 0149 لسنة 44 مكتب فنى 29 صفحة رقم 1094
بتاريخ 25-04-1978
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 3 
حجية الحكم الجنائى أمام المحاكم المدنية مقصورة على منطوق الحكم الصادر بالإدانة أو بالبراءة و على أسبابه المؤدية إليه بالنسبة لما كان موضع المحاكمة و دون أن تلحق الحجية الأسباب التى لم تكن ضرورية بهذه البراءة أو تلك الأدانة و إذ يبين من الحكم الصادر فى قضية الجنحة أنه و قد قضى ببراءة المتهم من تهمة القتل الخطأ لإنتفاء الخطأ فى جانبه فذلك حسبه و يكون ما تطرق إليه عن خطأ المجنى عليه تزيداً لم يكن ضرورياً فى قضائه و بالتالى فلا حجية له أمام المحاكم المدنية .

( الطعن رقم 149 لسنة 44 ق ، جلسة 1978/4/25 )

=================================
الطعن رقم 0187 لسنة 45 مكتب فنى 29 صفحة رقم 1083
بتاريخ 24-04-1978
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مفاد نص المادتين 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، 102 من قانون الإثبات أن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية لا تكون له حجية فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحكمة المدنية إلا إذا كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله ، و لما كان الثابت من الحكم الصادر فى الجنحة الذى تأيد إستئنافياً أنه قضى ببراءة الطاعنين من تهمة إختلاس سندات مديونيتهما للطاعن ، تأسيساً على أن هذه التهمة محل شك كبير ، و لم يتطرق الحكم الجنائى لبحث واقعة المديونية فى ذاتها ، و كان الفصل فى هذه الواقعة ليس ضرورياً أو لازماً للفصل فى الجريمة المسندة إليهما ، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه اذ أستخلص من أقوال الشهود الذين أستمعت إليهم المحكمة المدنية ، ثبوت مديونية الطاعنين للمطعون ضده ، فإنه لا يكون قد تعارض مع حجية الحكم الجنائى الصادر ببراءة الطاعنين من جريمة إختلاس سندات الدين ، ذلك أن حجية هذا الحكم قاصرة على أنهما لم يختلسا تلك السندات و لكنها لا تتعارض أو تنفى ثبوت الدين فى ذمتهما ، لما كان ما تقدم ، فإن النعى على الحكم المطعون فيه بمخالفة قوة الأمر المقضى للحكم الجنائى المشار إليه يكون على غير أساس .

( الطعن رقم 187 لسنة 45 ق ، جلسة 1978/4/24 )

=================================
الطعن رقم 0946 لسنة 46 مكتب فنى 29 صفحة رقم 1359
بتاريخ 29-05-1978
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 5 
الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى الجنائية تكون له حجية فى الدعوة المدنية أمام المحاكم المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً وقوع الفعل المكون للأساسى المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله و إذ كان الثابت من الحكم الجنائى الصادر فى القضية رقم ... ... سنة 1973 جنح ناصر أنه قضى ببراءة السائقين المتهمين لخلو الأوراق من دليل قاطع على وقوع خطأ من أيهما و كانت هذه الأسباب كافية لحمل قضائه بالبراءة ، فإن ما تزيد فيه من تقرير عن سبب الحادث و أنه كان وليد القوة القاهرة يكون غير لازم للفصل فى الدعوى و لا يكتسب حجية أمام المحكمة المدنية ، لما كان ذلك و كانت محكمة الإستئناف قد نفت فى حدود سلطتها التقديرية السبب الأجنبى فإن النعى على الحكم المطعون فيه بهذا الوجه يكون على غير أساس .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الطعن رقم 0157 لسنة 41 مكتب فنى 30 صفحة رقم 770 
بتاريخ 26-06-1979
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مؤدى المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و المادة 406 من القانون المدنى المطابقة لنص المادة 102 من قانون الإثبات أن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية لا تكون له حجية فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحاكم المدنية إلا إذا كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله . و لما كان البين من الأوراق أن محكمة الجنح المستأنفة قضت فى الدعوى رقم 96 لسنة 1968 جنح غرب الإسكندرية ببراءة قائد السيارة الطاعنين من تهمة القتل الخطأ و قيادتة سيارة بحالة تعرض حياة الأشخاص و الأموال للخطر و سبقه للسيارة التى تتقدمة دون التأكد من أن حالة الطريق تسمح بذلك ، و قضت بمعاقبتة عن تهمة قيادة سيارة بدون رخصة . و كان المطعون عليه قد طلب الحكم له بتعويض عن الضرر الذى أصابة من جراء تلف سيارته نتيجة إصطدام سيارة الطاعنين بها ، و هى واقعة لم ترفع بها الدعوى الجنائية ، و ما كانت لترفع بها لأن القانون الجنائى لا يعرف جريمه إتلاف المنقول بأهمال . لما كان ذلك ، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ بنى قضاءه بالتعويض على أساس ما ثبت لدى المحكمة من تحقيقات الدعوى الجنائية و من المعاينة لا يكون قد خالف حجية الحكم الجنائى سالف الذكر .

( الطعن رقم 157 لسنة 41 ق ، جلسة 1979/6/26)
=================================
الطعن رقم 0459 لسنة 46 مكتب فنى 30 صفحة رقم 223 
بتاريخ 29-04-1979
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مؤدى نص المادتين 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و 102 من قانون الإثبات أن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية تكون له حجيته فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحكمة المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله ، فإذا فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور فإنه يمتنع على المحاكم المدنية أن تعيد بحثها و يتعين عليها أن تلتزمها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية المتصلة بها لكى يكون حكمها مخالفاً للحكم الجنائى السابق له . لما كان ذلك ، و كان الثابت من الحكم الصادر فى الجنحة أنه قضى ببراءة المطعون ضده من تهمتى عدم التأمين على عماله و عدم إعداد سجل الأجور المقررة لهم فى مكان العمل ، و أقام قضاءه بذلك على أن ذوى المهن الحرة و منهم المطعون ضده - محام - و الذين يشتغلون لحسابهم من موظفين و عمال لا يخضعون لأحكام قانون التأمينات الإجتماعية رقم 63 لسنة 1964 لعدم صدور القرار الجمهورى المنوه عنه بالمادة 3/2 من هذا القانون ، و بالتالى لا يكون المطعون ضده ملزماً بالتأمين على عماله لدى الطاعنة ، و كان لا خلاف بين الطرفين على أن إشتراكات التأمين موضوع الدعوى العمالية هى بذاتها التى قضى الحكم الجنائى بإنتقاء تهمة عدم سدادها عن المطعون ضده ، فإن الحكم الجنائى السالف الذكر يكون قد فصل بقضائه فصلاً لازماً فى واقعه الأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و هى واقعة عدم سداد إشتراكات التأمين - و يجوز فى هذه الواقعه حجية الشىء المحكوم به أمام المحكمة المدنية فتتقيد به هذه المحكمة و يمتنع عليها أن تخالفة ، لما كان ما تقدم فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ إنتهى فى فصله إلى أنه يمتنع على الطاعنه أن تطالب المطعون ضده بإشتراكات التأمين عن عماله و هى الإشتراكات التى قضى الحكم الجنائى بعدم ثبوت تهمة عدم سدادها فى حق المطعون ضده ، إلتزاماً منه بحجية هذا الحكم فإنه لا يكون قد خالف القانون .

( الطعن رقم 459 لسنة 46 ق ، جلسة 1979/4/19 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 1112 لسنة 48 مكتب فنى 30 صفحة رقم 391 
بتاريخ 25-01-1979
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
مفاد المادتين 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و 102 من قانون الإثبات أن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية تكون له حجية فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحكمة المدنية كلما قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفصل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين المدنية و الجنائية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله ، فإذا فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور فإنه يمتنع على المحاكم المدنية أن تعيد بحثها و يتعين عليها أن تلزمها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية المتصلة بها لكى لا يكون حكمها مخالفاً للحكم الجنائى السابق له إذ كان ذلك فإن الحكم المطعون فيه يكون قد خالف حجية الحكم بالبراءة فى الجنحة رقم ..... بمناقضة أسبابه لما أورده الحكم الأخير من مبررات للبراءة و تأسيسه قضاءه بتوافر ركن الخطأ على ذات ما نفاه هذا الحكم .

( الطعن رقم 1112 لسنة 48 ق ، جلسة 1979/1/25 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 1123 لسنة 48 مكتب فنى 30 صفحة رقم 771 
بتاريخ 10-03-1979
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
إذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه صادر من محكمة إبتدائية بهيئة إستئنائية ، و كان لا يجوز وفقاً لنص المادة 249 من قانون المرافعات الطعن بالنقض فى هذا الحكم إلا إذا كان قد فصل فى نزاع خلافاً لحكم آخر سبق أن صدر بين الخصوم أنفسهم و حاز قوة الأمر المقضى . و كان ما ينعاه الطاعنان بالسبب الأول أن الحكم المطعون فيه أخطأ فى تأويل القانون ذلك أنهما تمسكا أمام محكمة الزقازيق الإبتدائية بحجة الحكم الجنائى القاضى ببراءتهما من إتهامهما بعدم تحرير عقد عمل للمطعون ضده و لكن المحكمة أجازت له اثبات علاقة العمل بالبينة إستناداً إلى أن ذلك الحكم الجنائى لا يقيدها و لا يمنعها من إعادة البحث فى مضوع الدعوى لأنه لم يجزم بإنتفاء علاقة العمل ، فى حين أن الحكم الجنائى قرر بإنتفاء علاقة العمل بين الطرفين على سبيل الجزم و لذلك يكون الحكم المطعون فيه قد أخطأ فى تأويل القانون و شابه فساد فى الإستدلال فهذا المنطق لا يعد نعياً بأن الحكم المطعون فيه خالف حجية حكم سابق إتخذفى الخصوم و الموضوع و السبب و حاز قوة الأمر المقضى بل يعد تعيباً للحكم المطعون فيه بالخطأ فى تأويل القانون بشأن تفسير المادة 102 من قانون الإثبات 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية .

( الطعن رقم 1123 لسنة 48 ق ، جلسة 1979/3/10)
=================================
الطعن رقم 1831 لسنة 49 مكتب فنى 31 صفحة رقم 1996
بتاريخ 04-12-1980
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مفاد نص المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و المادة 102 من قانون الإثبات أن الحكم الجنائى يقتصر حجيته أمام المحكمة المدنية على المسائل التى كان الفصل فيها ضرورياً لقيامه و هى خطأ المتهم و رابطة السببية بين الخطأ و الضرر ، و من ثم فإن إستبعاد الحكم الجنائى مساهمة المجنى عليه فى الخطـأ أو تقريره مساهمته فيه يعتبر من الأمور الثانوية بالنسبة للحكم بالإدارة إذ أن تقرير الحكم قيام هذه المساهمة من المجنى عليه أو نفيها لا يؤثر فى تحديد العقوبة بين حديها الأدنى و الأقصى ، و القاضى الجنائى غير ملزم ببيان الأسباب التى من أجلها يقرر عقوبة معينة طالما أن هذه العقوبة بين الحدين المنصوص عليهما فى القانون . إذ كان ذلك ، فإن القاضى المدنى يستطيع أن يؤكد دائماً أم لا ضرر نشأ من فعل المتهم وحده دون غيره كما أن له أن يقرر أن المجنى عليه أو الغير كما أن له أن يقرر أن المجنى عليه أو الغير قد أسهم فى إحداث الضرر رغم نفى الحكم الجنائى هذا أو ذاك يراعى ذلك فى تقدير التعويض و ذلك إعمالاً لنص المادة 206 من القانون المدنى . 

( الطعن رقم 1831 لسنة 49 ق ، جلسة 1980/12/4 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0021 لسنة 47 مكتب فنى 33 صفحة رقم 409 
بتاريخ 14-04-1982
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مفاد المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و المادة 102 من قانون الإثبات ، 
و على ما جرى به قضاء محكمة النقض يدل على أن الحكم الجنائى تكون له حجيته فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحكمة المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلاً لازما فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله ، فإذا فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور فإنه يمتنع على المحاكم المدنية أن تعيد بحثها و يتعين عليها أن تعتبرها و تلتزمها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية المتصلة بها كى لا يكون حكمها مخالفاً للحكم الجنائى السابق .


=================================
الطعن رقم 0021 لسنة 47 مكتب فنى 33 صفحة رقم 409 
بتاريخ 14-04-1982
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
إذا كان البين من الحكم الصادر من محكمة جنايات المنيا بتاريخ 1971/2/12 المرفق صورته الرسمية بالأوراق فى قضية النيابة العامة رقم 574 لسنة 67 مغاغة [ 83 لسنة 1967 كلى ] أنه قضى ببراءة الطاعن من تهمة التزوير المسندة إليه و برفض دعوى المطعون عليه المدنية بطلب التعويض و أسست قضاءها فى ذلك على ثبوت قيام وكالة من المطعون عليه للطاعن فى إدارة أرضه الزراعية نيابة عنه و إستمرار هذه الوكالة إلى سنة 1964 ، و من ثم فإن فصل الحكم الجنائى فى هذه المسألة على النحو السالف البيان لازم لقضائه بالبراءة فتكون له قوة الشئ المحكوم فيه أمام المحاكم المدنية ، و إذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر و قضى بإلزام الطاعن بالمبلغ المحكوم به على أساس أنه كان مغتصباً لأرض المطعون عليه الزراعية عن المدة من سنة 1962 إلى 1964 فإنه يكون قد خالف حجية الحكم الجنائى السابق و أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون .

( الطعن رقم 21 لسنة 47 ق ، جلسة 1982/4/14 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 1285 لسنة 48 مكتب فنى 33 صفحة رقم 622 
بتاريخ 31-05-1982
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مفاد نص المادتين 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و 102 من قانون الإثبات - 
و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن حجية الحكم الجنائى أمام المحكمة المدنية قاصرة على منطوق الحكم الصادر بالبراءة أو الإدانة بالنسبة لمن كان موضع المحاكمة 
و دون أن تلحق الأسباب التى لم تكن ضرورية للحكم لهذه البراءة أو الإدانة . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 1285 لسنة 48 مكتب فنى 33 صفحة رقم 622 
بتاريخ 31-05-1982
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 3 
إذ كان الحكم الجنائى الصادر فى الجنحة ... ... ... ... و المؤيد بالإستئناف رقم ... ... ... حسبما جاء بمدونات الحكمين الإبتدائى و المطعون فيه - قد تعرض لبحث سبب وضع يد الطاعن على عين النزاع و سنده فى وضع يده مقرراً بأنها " لم تخرج من يد المتهم 
و إنما هو واضع اليد عليها بصفته مستأجراً و من قبله والده " و يعتبر ذلك زائداً عن حاجة الدعوى التى فصل فيها الحكم و غير مرتبط بمنطوقه لأنه يقوم بدون هذه الأسباب الزائدة إذ يكفى للقضاء ببراءة الطاعن أن تثبت له حيازة فعلية منذ سنة 1962 حتى تاريخ رفع الدعوى الجنائية فى سنة 1968 أياً كان سندها و لا سبيل إلى رفع يده بغير حكم قضائى من المحكمة المختصة بالنزاع و من ثم فإن هذه الأسباب الزائدة لا تحوز قوة الأمر المقضى فيه لأنها لم تكن ضرورية للحكم بالبراءة . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 2233 لسنة 51 مكتب فنى 33 صفحة رقم 984 
بتاريخ 21-11-1982
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
من المقرر أن الحكم الجنائى تكون له حجيته فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحكمة المدنية كلما كان فصله لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية 
و المدنية .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

=================================
الطعن رقم 0589 لسنة 50 مكتب فنى 34 صفحة رقم 1578
بتاريخ 10-11-1983
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
من المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية لا تكون له حجية أمام المحاكم المدنية إلا إذا كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية ، و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل 
و نسبته إلى فاعله . و إذ كان الثابت بالحكم الصادر فى قضية الجناية المشار إليها أنه قضى بإدانة تابع الطاعن فيما أسند إليه من قتل مورث المطعون ضدهم عمداً و إحرازه سلاحاً نارياً و ذخيرة بغير ترخيص ، و براءة الطاعن مما نسب إليه من تسليم سلاحه لآخر - هو تابعه المذكور - بغير ترخيص فى أسبابه لنفى علاقة التبعية بين هذا الأخير 
و الطاعن ، و لم يكن ذلك لازماً للفصل فى الدعوى الجنائية فإنه لا يكون لقضائه حجية تحول بين القضاء المدنى و إثبات تلك العلاقة .


=================================
الطعن رقم 0825 لسنة 50 مكتب فنى 35 صفحة رقم 878 
بتاريخ 29-03-1984
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
حجية الحكم الجنائى أمام المحاكم المدنية مقصورة على منطـوق الحكم الصادر بالإدانة أو البراءة و على أسبابه المؤدية إليها بالنسبة لما كان موضع المحاكمة و دون أن تلحق الحجية الأسباب التى لم تكن ضرورية لهذه البراءة أو تلك الإدانة ، و إذ كان تحديد نوع الضرر الواقع على الطاعنين ليس من الأمور الضرورية لإدانة تابعى المطعون ضده فى جريمة تعذيبهما فإنه لا على الحكم المطعون فيه أن يعرض لتحديده مثبتاً لأنواع الضرر جميعاً أو نافياً أياً منها دون أن تكون للحكم الجنائى حجية ملزمة فى هذا الخصوص .


=================================
الطعن رقم 1108 لسنة 51 مكتب فنى 35 صفحة رقم 2180
بتاريخ 20-12-1984
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
من المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن الحكم الجنائى لا تكون له حجية الشىء المحكوم فيه أمام المحاكم المدنية إلا إذا كان باتاً لا يقبل الطعن إما لإستنفاذ طرق الطعن الجائزة فيه أو لعدم الطعن عليه رغم فوات مواعيده . 

( الطعن رقم 1108 لسنة 51 ق ، جلسة 1984/12/20 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 2011 لسنة 54 مكتب فنى 36 صفحة رقم 968 
بتاريخ 31-10-1985
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن الحكم الجنائى لا تكون له قوة الشىء المحكوم به أمام المحاكم المدنية إلا إذا كان باتاً لا يقبل الطعن إما لإستنفاذ طرق الطعن الجائزة فيه أو لفوات مواعيدها .

( الطعن رقم 2011 لسنة 54 ق ، جلسة 1985/10/31 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 1043 لسنة 55 مكتب فنى 37 صفحة رقم 424 
بتاريخ 14-04-1986
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 4 
لا ينال من حق الشركة المطعون ضدها الأولى فى مزاولة أعمال الخدمات البحرية بعد قيدها فى السجل البحرى - الحكم الصادر فى الجنحة رقم 525 لسنة 1982 مستأنف بورسعيد بإدانة ممثل الشركة لقيامه بالخدمات البحرية بالنسبة لأحدى السفن المؤجرة لها - إذ أن الثابت من صورة الحكم فى هذه الجنحة أن مبنى الأدانة هو عدم قيد الشركة بالسجل المشار إليه بتاريخ الواقعة و هو 1981/7/2 و بالتالى فإن هذا القضاء لا يحوز حجية إلا بالنسبة للوقائع السابقة على القيد الحاصل فى 1981/8/19 دون تلك التى تتم إعتباراً من التاريخ الأخير .

( الطعن رقم 1043 لسنة 55 ق ، جلسة 1986/4/14 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 2274 لسنة 55 مكتب فنى 37 صفحة رقم 1016
بتاريخ 22-12-1986
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 3 
مؤدى نص المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية والمادة 102 من قانون الأثبات أن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية تكون له حجيته فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحاكم المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله ، و متى فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور فإنه يمتنع على المحاكم المدنية أن تعيد بحثها و يتعين عليها أن تعتبرها و تلزمها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية المتصلة بها كى لا يكون حكمها مخالفاً للحكم الجنائى السابق .


=================================
الطعن رقم 2274 لسنة 55 مكتب فنى 37 صفحة رقم 1016
بتاريخ 22-12-1986
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 4 
إذ كان البين من الحكم البات الصادر فى قضية النيابة العامة رقم 3839 لسنة 1979 جنح المنتزة ، و الحكم الصادر فى إستئناف النيابة العامة و المدعية بالحق المدنى بتأييده لأسبابه و المقيد برقم 6758 لسنة 1981 و المودع صورة رسمية لكل منهما ملف الطعن أن النيابة العامة قد نسبت إلى الطاعن أنه " قلد علامة تجارية مسجلة قانوناً بطريقة تضلل الجمهور على النحو الموضح بالأوراق " و إدعت المطعون ضدها الأولى مدنياً قبله بمبلغ 51 جنيه كتعويض مؤقت فقضت محكمة أول درجة ببراءة الطاعن و رفض الدعوى المدنية و أسست قضاءها على ما خلصت إليه من إنتفاء أوجه الشبه بين علامة الطاعن و علامة المطعون ضدها الأولى ، و من ثم فإن فصل الحكم الجنائى فى هذه المسألة على النحو السالف البيان لازم لقضائه بالبراءة فتكون له قوة الشئ المحكوم فيه أمام المحاكم المدنية .


=================================
الطعن رقم 1029 لسنة 51 مكتب فنى 38 صفحة رقم 612 
بتاريخ 26-04-1987
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة إن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية تكون له حجيته فى الدعوى المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله ، لما كان ذلك و كانت محكمة جنح مستأنف عابدين - منعقدة بهيئة غرفة مشورة - قد قررت رفض طلب المطعون ضدها الأولى تسليمها المنقولات محل النزاع إستناداً إلى عدم 
إختصاصها بنظر هذا الطلب فإنها لا تكون قد فصلت فى شأن النزاع الخاص بملكية المنقولات ، و لا يكون لهذا القرار ثمة حجية أمام القضاء المدنى .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

=================================
الطعن رقم 1129 لسنة 52 مكتب فنى 38 صفحة رقم 452 
بتاريخ 26-03-1987
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
قوة الأمر المقضى لا تلحق الحكم الجنائى إلا إذا كان باتاً لا يقبل الطعن عليه بطرق الطعن العادية أو غير العادية لإستنفاد طرق الطعن فيه أو بفوات مواعيدها . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 2543 لسنة 52 مكتب فنى 39 صفحة رقم 1323
بتاريخ 15-12-1988
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
المقرر - فى قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن حجية الحكم الجنائى بالإدانة أمام المحاكم المدنية قاصراً على الأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 1969 لسنة 53 مكتب فنى 39 صفحة رقم 268 
بتاريخ 18-02-1988
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 4 
مفاد نص المادتين 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و 102 من قانون الإثبات - وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن الحكم الجنائى تكون له حجيته فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحاكم المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون الأساسى المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله ، فإذا فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور فإنه يمتنع على المحاكم المدنية أن تعيد بحثها و يتعين عليها أن تعتبرها و تلتزمها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية أن تعيد بحثها و يتعين عليها أن تعتبرها و تلتزمها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية المتصلة بها لكى لا يكون حكمها مخالفا للحكم الجنائى السابق له . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 1528 لسنة 56 مكتب فنى 40 صفحة رقم 919 
بتاريخ 30-03-1989
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
المقرر وفقاً لصريح نص المادة 395 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية أن الحكم الذى يصدر من محكمة الجنايات فى غيبة المحكوم عليه يبطل حتماً بحضوره فتزول الآثار المترتبة عليه سواء فيما يتعلق بالعقوبة أو بالتضمينات و تعاد الإجراءات من جديد أمام المحكمة يستوى فى ذلك ما يتصل منها بالدعوى الجنائية أو بالإدعاء بالحق المدنى بل و للمحكمة أن تأمر برد ما عسى أن يكون قد حصل عليه المدعى بالحق المدنى من تضمينات تنفيذاً للحكم الغيابى ، و ينبنى على ذلك إنه إذا ما رأت محكمة الجنايات لدى نظر الدعوى من جديد تطبيقاً لهذا النص إحالة الدعوى المدنية إلى المحكمة المدنية إعمالاً للحق المخول لها بالمادة 309 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية فإن هذه المحكمة تنظر بدورها الدعوى المدنية من جديد و تفصل فيها غير مقيدة بقضاء الحكم الغيابى الصادر فيها من محكمة الجنايات بإعتباره حكماً لا يكتسب ثمة حجية أمام القضاء المدنى بعد أن صار باطلاً بقوة القانون و زالت عنه كافة آثاره . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0437 لسنة 57 مكتب فنى 40 صفحة رقم 566 
بتاريخ 11-06-1989
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
المقرر - فى قضاء هذه المحكمة - إن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية لا تكون له حجية أمام المحاكم المدنية إلا إذا كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية ، و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله ، و تقتصر هذه الحجية على منطوق الحكم الصادر بالإدانة أو بالبراءة و على أسبابه المؤدية إليه بالنسبة لما كان موضوع المحاكمة دون أن تلحق الحجية الأسباب التى لم تكن ضرورية للحكم بهذه البراءة أو الأدانة . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0751 لسنة 57 مكتب فنى 40 صفحة رقم 746 
بتاريخ 29-06-1989
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
أجازت الفقرة الثانية من المادة 253 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المعدلة بالقانون رقم 85 لسنة 1976 للمضرور من الجريمة إدخال المؤمن لديه فى الدعوى المدنية المرفوعة تبعاً للدعوى الجنائية ، كما أجازت المادة 258 مكرراً من ذات القانون المضافة بالقانون 85 لسنة 1976 رفع الدعوى المدنية قبل المؤمن لديه لتعويض الضرر الناشئ عن الجريمة أمام المحكمة التى تنظر الدعوى الجنائية ، فإذا إستعمل المضرور هذا الحق و صدر حكم جنائى من المحكمة الجنائية صار باتاً قضى بإدانة المتهم لإقترافه الجريمة المنسوبة إليه و بإلزامه فى الدعوى المدنية بأداء تعويض مؤقت بالتضامن مع شركة التأمين المؤمن لديها على السيارة التى تسببت فى وقوع الحادث فإن هذا الحكم لا تقتصر حجيته أمام المحاكم المدنية على ما فصل فيه فى الدعوى الجنائية من إرتكاب المتهم للجريمة التى دين عنها بل تمتد حجيته إلى قضائه فى المسألة الأساسية التى حسمها فى الدعوى المدنية سواء فى شأن تحقق مسئولية مرتكب الحادث عن التعويض بتوافر أركان هذه المسئولية من خطأ و ضرر و علاقة سببية أو بصدد ثبوت مساءلة شركة التأمين عن أداء التعويض للمضرور عن الأضرار التى حاقت به من جراء الحادث الذى وقع بسيارة مؤمن عليها لديها فيمتنع على هذه الشركة فى دعوى تكملة التعويض العودة إلى مناقشة تلك المسألة التى فصل فيها الحكم و لو بأدلة قانونية أو واقعية لم يسبق أثارتها أو أثيرت و لم يبحثها الحكم . 

( الطعن رقم 751 لسنة 57 ق ، جلسة 1989/6/29 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0541 لسنة 59 مكتب فنى 40 صفحة رقم 374 
بتاريخ 18-12-1989
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مفاد نص المادتين 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، 102 من قانون الإثبات - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن حجية الحكم الجنائى الصادرة من المحكمة الجنائية فى موضوع الدعوى الجنائية أمام المحكمة المدنية مقصورة على منطوق الحكم الصادر بالإدانة أو بالبراءه بالنسبة لمن كان موضوع المحاكمة دون أن تلحق الحجية الأسباب التى لم تكن ضرورية لهذه البراءه أو تلك الإدانه - و كان البين من الحكم الجنائى الصادر فى الدعوى الجنائية رقم 289 جنح أمن دولة العطارين أنه قضى ببراءة المطعون ضده من تهمتى تقاضى مبلغ خارج نطاق الإيجار و عدم تحرير عقد إيجار للطاعن الثانى لأن الواقعة - موضوع الإتهام - يحوطها الشك للروابط الأسرية التى تربط جميع الأطراف بما لا تطمئن معه المحكمة إلى أقوال الطاعن الثانى " الشاكى " بشأن وصول مبلغ الخلو إلى المطعون ضده " المالك " - و إذ كان هذا الحكم الجنائى الصادر ببراءة المطعون ضده لم يتعرض - سواء فى منطوقه أو أسبابه - لمسألة قيام العلاقة الإيجارية بين المطعون ضده و أى من الطاعنين أو إنتفائها ، و لا تلتزم بين عدم تقاضى المالك مبالغ خارج نطاق عقد الإيجار و بين إنتفاء قيام العلاقة الإيجارية و من ثم فلا تربط القاضى المدنى عند نظر دعوى ثبوت العلاقة الإيجارية بذلك القضاء ، إذ لا يحوز حجية أمام المحكمة المدنية فى شأن هذه العلاقة .

( الطعن رقم 541 لسنة 59 ق ، جلسة 1989/12/18 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 1390 لسنة 54 مكتب فنى 41 صفحة رقم 552 
بتاريخ 21-02-1990
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
المقرر - فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن مفاد نص المادتين 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، 102 من قانون الإثبات الصادر بالقانون رقم 25 لسنة 1968 أن الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى الجنائية تكون له حجية ملزمة أمام المحكمة المدنية فيما فصل فيه فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك تبين الدعويين المدنية و الجنائية و فى الوصف القانونى للفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله فإن فصلت المحكمة الجنائية بحكم بات فى هذه المسائل إمتنع على المحاكم المدنية مخالفة الحكم الجنائى السابق عليه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

=================================
الطعن رقم 0251 لسنة 55 مكتب فنى 41 صفحة رقم 347 
بتاريخ 30-01-1990
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 4 
لما كان مؤدى نص المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، و المادة 102 من قانون الإثبات - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن الحكم الجنائى تقتصر حجيته أمام المحكمة المدنية على المسائل التى كان الفصل فيها ضرورياً لقيامه و هى خطأ المتهم و رابطة السببية بين الخطأ و الضرر و من ثم فإن إستبعاد الحكم الجنائى مساهمة المجنى عليه فى الخطأ أو تقرير مساهمته فيه يعتبر من الأمور الثانوية بالنسبة للحكم بالإدانة ، ذلك أن تقرير الحكم قيام هذه المساهمة من المجنى عليه أو نفيها عنه لا يؤثر إلا فى تحديد العقوبة بين حديها الأدنى و الأقصى و القاضى الجنائى غير ملزم ببيان الأسباب التى من أجلها قدر عقوبة معينة طالما أن هذه العقوبة بين الحدين المنصوص عليهما فى القانون ، إذ كان ذلك فإن القاضى المدنى يستطيع أن يؤكد دائماً أن الضرر نشأ عن فعل المتهم وحده دون غيره و أن يلزمه بدفع كل التعويض المستحق للمجنى عليه حتى لو كان الحكم الجنائى قد قرر بأن المجنى عليه أو الغير قد ساهما فى إحداث الضرر ، كما أن له أن يقرر أن المجنى عليه أو الغير أسهم فى إحداث الضرر رغم نفى الحكم الجنائى ثمة خطأ فى جانبه - ليراعى ذلك فى تقدير التعويض إعمالاً لنص المادة 216 من القانون المدنى التى تنص على أنه " يجوز للقاضى أن ينقص مقدار التعويض أو ألا يحكم بتعويض ما إذا كان الدائن بخطئه قد إشترك فى إحداث الضرر أو زاد فيه " .

( الطعنان رقم 251 ، 309 لسنة 55 ق ، جلسة 1990/1/30 ) 

=================================
الطعن رقم 0292 لسنة 55 مكتب فنى 41 صفحة رقم 1021
بتاريخ 18-04-1990
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
من المقرر - فى قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن مفاد نص المادتين 546 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، 102 من قانون الإثبات رقم 25 لسنة 1968 : أن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية يكون به حجية قبل الكافة أمام المحكمة المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون الأساس المشترك بين الدعويين المدنية و الجنائية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله ، فإذا فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور فإنه يمتنع على المحكمة المدنية أن تعيد بحثها و يتعين عليها أن تتقيد بها و تلتزمها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية المتصلة بها كى لا يكون حكمها مخالفاً للحكم الجنائى السابق صدوره ......... لما كان ذلك و كان وصف التأجير مفروشاً لشقتى النزاع إلى الطاعنين لازماً للفصل فى جريمة عدم إخطار الشرطة عن الإيجار المفروش ، و كان أساس النزاع فى الدعاوى المدنية الصادر فى شأنها الحكم المطعون فيه يدور حول ما إذا كان التأجير للطاعنين قد إنصب على وحدة مفروشة كما يدعى المطعون ضده الأول أم خالية حسبما يتمسك به الطاعنان ، و من ثم فإن تحديد وصف العين فى هذا الخصوص يكون أساساً مشتركاً بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية ، مما مقتضاه وجوب تقيد المحكمة المدنية بما إنتهى إليه الحكم الجنائى من أن تأجير شقتى النزاع قد إنصب على مكان مفروش و لا يقبل من الطاعنين المستأجرين التحدى بأن الإجارة إنصبت على مكان خال لما فى ذلك من مساس بما فصل فيه الحكم الجنائى من وقائع و كان فصله فيها ضرورياً و ذلك بصرف النظر عن إنهما لم يكونا ممثلين فى الدعوى الجنائية بإعتبار أن الحكم الجنائى له حجيته قبل الكافة


=================================
الطعن رقم 0950 لسنة 56 مكتب فنى 41 صفحة رقم 379 
بتاريخ 27-06-1990
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مؤدى نص المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و المادة 102 من قانون الإثبات أن الحكم الجنائى تقتصر حجيته أمام المحاكم المدنية على المسائل التى كان الفصل فيها ضرورياً لقيامه و هى خطأ المتهم و رابطة السببية بين الخطأ و الضرر كما أن القاضى المدنى يستطيع أن يؤكد دائماً أن الضرر نشأ من فعل المتهم وحده أو أن يقرر أن المجنى عليه أو الغير قد أسهم فى إحداث الضرر رغم نفى الحكم الجنائى هذا أو ذاك ليرعى ذلك فى تقدير التعويض إعمالاً لنص المادة 216 من القانون المدنى .


=================================
الطعن رقم 1027 لسنة 56 مكتب فنى 41 صفحة رقم 334 
بتاريخ 30-01-1990
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
الحكم الجنائى - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - لا تكون له قوة الشئ المحكوم به أمام المحاكم المدنية إلا إذا كان باتاً لا يقبل الطعن - إما لإستنفاد طرق الطعن الجائزة فيه أو لفوات مواعيدها - و كان مفاد الشهادة الصادرة بتاريخ .......... من نيابة الزيتون أن الحكم الجنائى الغيابى الذى صدر فى الدعوى الجنائية لم يتم الطعن فيه لا بالمعارضة و لا بالإستئناف و قد إعتبر لذلك آخر إجراء من إجراءات تلك الدعوى حتى إنقضت بمضى المدة من ثم لا يكتسب أمام المحاكم المدنية قوة الشئ المحكوم به ، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ إلتفت عنه لا يكون قد خالف القانون .


=================================
الطعن رقم 2704 لسنة 56 مكتب فنى 41 صفحة رقم 979 
بتاريخ 12-04-1990
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
مؤدى المادتين 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية ، 102 من قانون الإثبات فى المواد المدنية و التجارية أن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية تكون له حجية فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحاكم المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله فإذا فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور فإنه يمتنع على المحاكم المدنية أن تعيد بحثها و عليها أن تلتزم بها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية المتصلة بها لكن لا يكون حكمها مخالفاً للحكم الجنائى السابق له .


=================================
الطعن رقم 1355 لسنة 58 مكتب فنى 41 صفحة رقم 540 
بتاريخ 21-02-1990
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
إذ كان حجية الحكم الجنائى أمام المحاكم المدنية مقصورة على منطوق الحكم الصادرة بالإدانة أو بالبراءة و على أسبابه المؤدية إليه بالنسبة لما كان موضوع المحاكمة و دون أن تلحق الحجية الأسباب التى لم تكن ضرورية للحكم بهذه البراءة أو تلك الإدانة ، 
و لما كان يبين من الحكم الجنائى سالف الذكر أنه و قد قضى ببراءة المتهم من تهمة الإصابة الخطأ لإنتفاء الخطأ فى جانبه فذلك حسبه و يكون ما تطرق إليه عن خطأ المجنى عليها - المطعون ضدها - تزيداً لم يكن ضرورياً لقضائه و بالتالى فلا حجية له أمام المحاكم المدينة .

( الطعن رقم 1355 لسنة 58 ق ، جلسة 1990/2/21 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 1585 لسنة 54 مكتب فنى 42 صفحة رقم 1028
بتاريخ 08-05-1991
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن للحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية حجية فى الدعوى المدنية كما كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله فإن فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور فإنه يمتنع على المحاكم المدنية أن تعيد بحثها و يتعين عليها أن تلزمها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية المتصلة بها لكى لا يكون حكمها مخالفاً للحكم الجنائى السابق له . و كان البين من الحكم الصادر فى الجنحة رقم " . . . " لسنة 1989 مستأنف شرق الإسكندرية بتاريخ " . . . " ببراءة الطاعن من الإتهام الموجه إليه من دخول مسكن المطعون عليهما الأول و الثانية بالشقة محل النزاع بقصد منع حيازتها بالقوة قد إستند فى أسبابه اللازمة لإقامة قضائه إلى أن الطاعن هو الذى يستأجر تلك الشقة من مالكها بموجب عقد إيجار مفروش صادر له من مالكها لم يطعن عليه المطعون عليهما المذكورين بمطعن ما مما يكون معه ذلك الإتهام على غير أساس و كانت هذه المسألة تكون الأساس المشترك بين تلك الدعوى و الدعوى المدنية الماثلة و يكون الحكم الجنائى الصادر فيها حجة أمامها فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ لم يلتزم الحكم الجنائى فى هذا الصدد فإنه يكون أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون .


=================================
الطعن رقم 2289 لسنة 55 مكتب فنى 42 صفحة رقم 568 
بتاريخ 25-02-1991
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مفاد ما نصت عليه المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية أن يكون للحكم الجنائى الصادر من المحكمة الجنائية فى موضوع الدعوى الجنائية بالبراءة أو بالإدانة قوة الشىء المحكوم فيه أمام المحاكم المدنية فى الدعاوى التى لم يكن قد فصل فيها نهائياً ، فيما يتعلق بوقوع الجريمة و بوصفها القانونى . و نسبتها إلى فاعلها و يكون للحكم بالبراءة هذه القوة سواء بنى على إنتقاء التهمة أو عدم كفاية الأدلة و المادة 102 من قانون الإثبات أنه لا يرتبط القاضى المدنى بالحكم الجنائى إلا فى الوقائع التى فصل فيها ذلك الحكم و كان فصله فيها ضرورياً .


=================================
الطعن رقم 2289 لسنة 55 مكتب فنى 42 صفحة رقم 568 
بتاريخ 25-02-1991
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة على أن حجية الحكم الجنائى الصادر من المحكمة الجنائية فى موضوع الدعوى الجنائية أمام المحكمة المدنية مقصورة على منطوق الحكم الصادر بالبراءة أو بالإدانة بالنسبة لمن كان موضوع محاكمة و على الأسباب التى لا يقوم الحكم بدونها و لا تمتد إلى الأسباب التى لم تكن لازمة لقضائه بهذه البراءة أو تلك الأدلة .


=================================
الطعن رقم 2289 لسنة 55 مكتب فنى 42 صفحة رقم 568 
بتاريخ 25-02-1991
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 3 
الدعوى المدنية بالمطالبة بقيمة الشيك تختلف عن الدعوى الجنائية المترتبة على إعطائه بدون رصيد من حيث موضوعها و أساسها و نطاقها . إذ بينما موضوع الأولى هو قيمة الشيك و هو أساسها فى حد ذاته و يتسع نطاقها لبحث بواعث و سبب تحريره - فإن موضوع الدعوى الثانية هو طلب توقيع العقوبة المقررة قانوناً على الجريمة عند توافر أركانها و لا يتسع نطاقها لبحث بواعث و سبب تحرير الشيك . و كان الثابت من الحكم الجنائى رقم . . . جنح قسم أسوان المرفق صورته بملف الدعوى - أن الدعوى الجنائية رفعت ضد الطاعنة لإعطائها الجمعية المطعون ضدها الشيك محل النزاع بدون رصيد - و قد قضى فيها بالبراءة على أساس إنتفاء القصد الجنائى لعدم علم الطاعنة بتحرير الشيك و تسليمه إلى الجمعية المطعون صدها - فإن هذا الحكم لا يمنع المحكمة المدنية من بحث مدى إلتزام الطاعنة بالوفاء بقيمة الشيك المشار إليه . و لا يغير من ذلك ما أورده الحكم الجنائى سالف الذكر أسبابه من أن الشيك كان للضمان - إذ لم يكن ما قرره فى هذا الشأن لازماً لقضائه بالبراءة بإعتبار أن سبب تحرير الشيك لا أثر له على المسئولية الجنائية فى ضوء المادة 337 من قانون العقوبات و من ثم فلا تحوز هذه الأسباب حجية أمام المحكمة المدنية . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 1914 لسنة 56 مكتب فنى 42 صفحة رقم 1034
بتاريخ 09-05-1991
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
مفاد ما نصت عليه المادتان 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و 102 من قانون الإثبات - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية تكون له حجية فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحكمة المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية . و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله فإذا فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور فإنه يمتنع على المحاكم المدنية أن تعيد بحثها و يتعين عليها أن تلزمها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية المتصلة بها لكى لا يكون حكمها مخالفاً للحكم الجنائى السابق له "1" و إذ كان الفعل غير المشروع الذى رفعت الدعوى الجنائية على أساسه هو بذاته الذى نشأ عنه إتلاف السيارة و الذى يستند إليه المطعون ضده الأول فى المطالبة بالتعويض عن هذه التلفيات ، فإن الحكم الجنائى المذكور إذ قضى بإدانة الطاعن لثبوت الخطأ فى جانبه يكون قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبته إلى فاعله و يجوز فى شأن هذه المسألة المشتركة حجية الشيء المحكوم فيه أمام المحكمة المدنية و تتقيد به هذه المحكمة و يمتنع عليها أن تخالفه أو تعيد بحثه . و إذ إلتزم الحكم المطعون فيه بحجية الحكم الجنائى فى هذا الخصوص فإنه يكون قد إختار صحيح القانون .


=================================
الطعن رقم 2207 لسنة 56 مكتب فنى 42 صفحة رقم 172 
بتاريخ 10-01-1991
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 3 
المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن جريمتى التسبب بغير عمد فى حصول حادث لإحدى وسائل النقل العام البرية و الإصابة الخطأ الناشئة عن هذا الحادث ، وليدتا نشاط إجرامى واحد يتحقق به الإرتباط الذى لا يقبل التجزئة الذى عناه الشارع بالحكم الوارد فى المادة 32 من قانون العقوبات مما يوجب الحكم بعقوبة الجريمة الأشد وحدها و هى المقررة للجريمة الأولى ، و أنه متى كان الحكم قد قضى على المتهم بعقوبة واحدة عن الجريمتين اللتين رفعتا بهما الدعوى العمومية فإنه يكون قد أعمل حكم المادة 32 من قانون العقوبات. و كان الثابت من الشهادة الرسمية الصادرة عن الجنحة رقم 452 لسنة 1974 قسم الأزبكية و إستئنافها رقم 2429 لسنة 74 شمال القاهرة . أن تابع الطاعنة قدم إلى المحكمة الجنائية بتهمة تسببه بغير عمد فى حصول حادث لإحدى وسائل النقل العامة البرية [ الترام ] ، إصابة المطعون ضده الأول خطأ ، و قضى بمعاقبته بعقوبة واحدة و هى الحبس مع الشغل لمدة أسبوعين و تأييد هذا الحكم إستئنافياً و لم يطعن عليه بالنقض - مما مؤداه - أن الحكم أنزل عليه عقوبة الجريمة الأولى بإعتبارها الجريمة الأشد إعمالاً لنص المادة 32 من قانون العقوبات ، و بالتالى فإن دلالة هذه الشهادة كافية فى ثبوت حجية الحكم الجنائى المذكور أمام المحكمة المدنية بإعتباره قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى الأساس المشترك بين الدعوى الجنائية و الدعوى المدنية و هو ثبوت خطأ التابع المذكور و رابطة السبيبة . بين هذا الخطأ و بين الضرر المحتمل فى إصابة المطعون ضده الأول ، و إذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أقام قضاءه بالتعويض على أساس من هذه الحجية إستناداً إلى ما ورد يتلك الشهادة الرسمية فإنه قد إنتهى إلى نتيجة صحيحة فى القانون .


=================================
الطعن رقم 355 لسنة 56 مكتب فنى 42 صفحة رقم 323 
بتاريخ 30-01-1991
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
مفاد المادة 456 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية و المادة 102 من قانون الإثبات أن الحكم الجنائى تكون له حجية فى الدعوى المدنية أمام المحاكم المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلاً لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية و فى الموعد القانونى لهذا الفعل و نسبت إلى فاعله فإذا فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه .


=================================
الطعن رقم 0034 لسنة 08 مجموعة عمر 2ع صفحة رقم 466 
بتاريخ 12-01-1939
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
الحكم الصادر فى المواد الجنائية تكون له حجيته فى الدعاوى المدنية كلما كان قد فصل فصلاً شاملاً و لازماً فى وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين الجنائية و المدنية ، و فى الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل ، و فى إدانة المتهم فى إرتكاب هذا الفعل أو عدم إدانته . فإذا ما فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور فإنه يمتنع على المحاكم المدنية أن تعيد بحثها ، و يتعين عليها أن تعتبرها و تلتزمها فى بحث الحقوق المدنية المتصلة بها لكى لا يكون حكمها مخالفاً للحكم الجنائى السابق له . فإذا قضت المحكمة بأن الفعل الجنائى المسند إلى المتهم قد وقع منه فليس للمحكمة المدنية أن تعيد البحث فى ذلك . أما إذا قضت بأن أركان الجريمة المسندة إلى المتهم لم تستبن فى الفعل الذى نسب إليه ، أو أن المتهم لم يكن يدرك هذا الفعل ، فذلك لا يغلق فى وجه المحكمة المدنية باب البحث . و إذن فإذا قضت المحكمة الجنائية ببراءة متهم بتزوير عقد نافية وقوع التزوير فهذا الحكم يحول بتاتاً دون نظر دعوى تزوير هذا العقد التى يرفعها بصفة فرعية من كان مقدماً بالحق المدنى فى وجه المتمسك بالعقد الذى كان متهماً فى الدعوى الجنائية . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0060 لسنة 08 مجموعة عمر 3ع صفحة رقم 25 
بتاريخ 14-12-1939
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
الحكم الصادر من المحاكم الجنائية تكون له حجيته أمام المحاكم المدنية فيما فصل فيه من جهة وقوع الفعل المكون للأساس المشترك بين الدعويين : الجنائية و المدنية ، و من جهة الوصف القانونى لهذا الفعل ، و من جهة إدانة المتهم فيه . فمتى فصلت المحكمة الجنائية فى هذه الأمور إمتنع على المحكمة المدنية أن تعيد البحث فيها ، و تعين عليها أن تعتبر ما قضى به الحكم الجنائى فيها و تلتزمه فى الخصومة المدنية حتى لا يكون حكمها مخالفاً للحكم الجنائى السابق له . فإذا قضى الحكم الجنائى ببراءة مالك العقار الذى كان متهماً بأنه مع علمه بوجود خلل فى البلكون لم يرممه و تسبب بذلك فى إصابة أحد السكان ، و كان سبب البراءة هو عدم وقوع خطأ من جانبه إذ هو كان قد قام بإصلاح البلكون فعلاً، فإن هذا الحكم يمنع القاضى المدنى من أن يستمع إلى الإدعاء بوقوع الخطأ الذى قضى بإنتفائه . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0049 لسنة 09 مجموعة عمر 3ع صفحة رقم 192 
بتاريخ 09-05-1940
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الحكم الجنائى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى الجنائية يجب أن تكون له حجية المحكوم فيه أمام المحكمة المدنية بالنسبة لما يقتضى الفصل فى تلك الدعوى بيانه فيه حسب القانون متى كان مناط الدعوى المدنية ذات الفعل الذى تناوله هذا الحكم . و ليست العلة فى ذلك إتحاد الخصوم و الموضوع و السبب فى الدعويين ، و إنما هى فى الواقع توافر الضمانات المختلفة التى قررها الشارع فى الدعاوى الجنائية إبتغاء الوصول إلى الحقيقة فيها لإرتباطها بالأرواح و الحريات - الأمر الذى تتأثر به مصلحة الجماعة لا مصلحة الأفراد مما يقتضى أن تكون الأحكام الجنائية محل ثقة على الإطلاق ، و أن تبقى آثارها نافذة على الدوام . و هذا يستلزم حتماً ألا تكون هذه الأحكام معرضة فى أى وقت لإعادة النظر فى الموضوع الذى صدرت فيه حتى لا يجر ذلك إلى تخطئتها من جانب أية جهة من جهات القضاء . و إذ كان تفادى التعارض على الوجه المتقدم هو العلة فى تقرير حجية الحكم الجنائى فى الدعوى المدنية المتعلق موضوعها به فإن جريمة الإقراض بالربا لا تختلف فى هذا الصدد عن غيرها من الجرائم لتوافر هذه العلة فيها هى أيضاً . 
فالحكم الجنائى الصادر على المتهم فى جريمة الإعتياد على الإقراض بفوائد ربوية يكون ملزماً للقاضى المدنى فيما أثبته خاصاً بسعر الفائدة التى حصل الإقراض بها ، لأن مقدار الفائدة عنصر أساسى فى هذه الجريمة ، و إذا أبيح للقاضى المدنى إعادة النظر فيه لجاز أن يؤدى ذلك إلى وجود التناقض بين الحكمين : المدنى و الجنائى فى أمر هو من مستلزمات الإدانة . و كذلك يكون ملزماً له فيما أثبته عن وقائع الإقراض لتعلق هذه الوقائع أيضاً - مهما كان عددها - بالإدانة ، إذ القانون لم ينص على عدد المرات التى تكون الإعتياد الأمر الذى يستوجب أن تكون التهمة التى حصل العقاب عليها متضمنة جميع الأفعال الداخلة فى الجريمة حتى وقت المحاكمة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الطعن رقم 1059 لسنة 45 مكتب فنى 27 صفحة رقم 371 
بتاريخ 02-02-1976
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الامر المقضى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
إذا كان الثابت من أسباب الحكم النهائى - المتمسك بحجيته - أن محكمة الإستئناف و هى بسبيل الفصل فى النزاع التنفيذى - تنفيذ حكم الإفلاس - الذى كان مطروحاً عليها و كان مردداً بين ذات الخصوم ، تعرضت لتفسير الحكم الصادر من محكمة النقض بوقف التنفيذ المطلوب تفسيره ، و حددت فى قضائها - فى الأسباب المرتبطة بالمنطوق إرتباطاً وثيقاً - أثاره و مداه ، و كان المنع من إعادة نظر النزاع فى المسألة المقضى فيها يشترط فيه - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن تكون المسألة المقضى فيها نهائياً مسألة أساسية يكون الطرفان قد تناقشا فيها فى الدعوى الأولى و إستقرت حقيقتها بينهما بالحكم الأول و تكون هى بذاتها الأساس فيما يدعيه فى الدعوى الثانية أى الطرفين قبل الآخر ، و كانت الحجية تثبت للحكم النهائى متى صدر من محكمة ذات ولاية و لو لم تكن مختصة نوعياً بإصداره لأن قوة الامر المقضى تسمو على إعتبارات النظام العام ، إذا كان ذلك و كانت الحجية تقضى بها المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها وفقاً لنص المادتين 116 من قانون المرافعات ، 101 من قانون الإثبات ، فإنه يتعين القضاء بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى - بطلب التفسير - لسابقة الفصل فيها بالحكم الصادر من محكمة الإستئناف . 

( الطعن رقم 1059 لسنة 45 ق ، جلسة 1976/2/2 )

=================================
الطعن رقم 0429 لسنة 42 مكتب فنى 28 صفحة رقم 830 
بتاريخ 30-03-1977
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الامر المقضى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
من المقرر أنه لا يحوز من الحكم قوة الأمر المقضى سوى منطوقه و ما هو متصل بهذا المنطوق من الأسباب إتصالاً حتمياً بحيث لا تقوم له قائمة إلا به ، و إذ كان ما ورد بأسباب الحكم الإستئنافى لا يحوز قوة الأمر المقضى لأنه جاء زائد على حاجة الدعوى و لم يؤسس الحكم قضاءه عليه ، فإن النعى يكون فى غير محله .


=================================
الطعن رقم 0286 لسنة 43 مكتب فنى 29 صفحة رقم 1223
بتاريخ 11-05-1978
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الامر المقضى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
من المقرر أن الإستئناف لا ينقل الدعوى إلى المحكمة الدرجة الثانية إلا بالنسبة لما رفع عنه الإستئناف فقط ، و لما كانت محكمة أول درجة قد قضت بحكمها الصادر فى 1970/5/28 برفض الطلب الأصلى و هو الطعن على عقدى البيع بالصورية النسبية ، و لما صدر الحكم المنهى للخصومة بتاريخ 1972/3/30 بإجابة الطاعنة إلى طلبها الإحتياطى لم تستأنفه و إنما إستأنفه المطعون عليهم السنة الأولى ، فإن قضاء محكمة أول درجة برفض دعوى الصورية يكون قد حاز قوة الأمر المقضى .


=================================
الطعن رقم 0320 لسنة 44 مكتب فنى 29 صفحة رقم 900 
بتاريخ 29-03-1978
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الامر المقضى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن المعول عليه فى الحكم و الذى يحوز منه حجية الأمر المقضى هو قضاؤه الذى يرد فى المنطوق دون الأسباب إلا أن تكون هذه الأسباب قد تضمنت الفصل فى أوجه النزاع التى أقيم عليها المنطوق كلها أو بعضها و متصلة به إتصالاً حتمياً بحيث لا تقوم له قائمة إلا بها ، إذ فى هذه الحالة تكون الأسباب هى المرجع فى تفسير المنطوق و فى تحديد مداه و فى الوقوف على حقيقة ما فصلت فيه المحكمة ، و الذى يعتد به منها هى الأسباب الجوهرية الأساسية التى تتضمن الفصل فى أمر يقوم عليه المنطوق فتكون مرتبطة به و تحوز الحجية معه دون ما يرد بالحكم من تقريرات فى شأن موضوع لم يكن مطروحاً بذاته على المحكمة و لو كان له صلة بالموضوع المقضى فيه ، و لما كان البين من الإطلاع على صورة الحكم المقدمة من الطاعنة فى الدعوى المشار إليها بسبب النعى أن المطعون عليه إختصمها طالباً الحكم بتمكينه من الإنتفاع بالشقة موضوع النزاع و تذرعت الطاعنة بأن رافع الدعوى سبق أن قبل إخلاء الشقة بإقرار صادر عنه فأجاب المطعون عليه بأنه إكره على توقيعه فى ظروف خاصة تأثرت بها إرادته ، و قد رفض الحكم ما ساقه المطعون عليه من دفاع إستناداً إلى تحرير الإقرار أثناء التحقيق الذى كانت تجريه النيابة العامة ، و أنه بذلك ينتفى عنه شبهة البطلان و أن له أثره و إن لم يصدر فى مجلس القضاء . لما كان ذلك و كانت هذه الواقعة هى مدار ما تجاذبه الطرفان فى الخصومة السالفة دفعاً و رداً ، و كان الأخذ بالتنازل الذى جحده المطعون عليه كافياً للقضاء برفض الدعوى ، فإن ما إستطرد إليه الحكم من أن المطعون عليه يعتبر مستأجراً أصلياً رغم أن زوجته هى التى حرر بإسمها عقد الإيجار ، و أنه يستفاد من الإقرار السالف و من قيامه بتسليم الشقة رضاءه الضمنى بفسخ العلاقة الإيجارية القائمة بينه و بين الطاعنة ما إستطرد إليه الحكم لا يعدو أن يكون تزيداً منه فى مسألة خارجة عن حدود النزاع المطروح عليه و لم تكن به من حاجة للفصل فيه ، و ما عرض له فى خصومة لا يكون له حجية الشيئ المحكوم فيه .


=================================
الطعن رقم 915 لسنة 44 مكتب فنى 29 صفحة رقم 932 
بتاريخ 30-03-1978
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الامر المقضى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
قوة الأمر المقضى صفه تثبت للحكم النهائى ، و لا يمنع من ثبوت هذه الصفة أن يكون الحكم مما يجوز الطعن فيه بطريق النقض و أنه طعن فيه بالفعل .


=================================
الطعن رقم 0263 لسنة 45 مكتب فنى 29 صفحة رقم 592 
بتاريخ 23-02-1978
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الامر المقضى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
إذ كان يبين من الحكم المطعون فيه أنه أقام قضاءه على أن الحكم الذى صدر نهائياً بإلزام الطاعن بأن يؤدى للمطعون عليها ما تستحقه من مرتب حتى شهر أكتوبر سنة 1964 و ذلك بعد العمل بالقانون رقم 180 لسنة 1952 بإنهاء الوقف على غير الخيرات قد حاز قوة الشئ المحكوم فيه ، و كان من المقرر - على ما جرى به قضاء هذ المحكمة - أن فصل الحكم فى مسألة أساسية و حيازته قوة الشئ المحكوم فيه مانع للخصوم أنفسهم من التنازع فيها فى دعوى تالية تكون فيها هذه المسألة بذاتها الأساس فيما يدعيه أى من الطرفين قبل الآخر ، و إذ كان الثابت من الأوراق أنه لم يطرأ أى تغيير بعد صدور الحكم المذكور ينال من هذه الحجية و يحول بين المطعون عليها و إستحقاقها للمرتب فإن النعى على الحكم المطعون فيه بالخطأ فى تطبيق القانون على غير أساس . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0369 لسنة 45 مكتب فنى 29 صفحة رقم 1406
بتاريخ 06-06-1978
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الامر المقضى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
حجية الشئ المحكوم فيه لا تلحق إلا بمنطوق الحكم و لا تلحق بأسبابه إلا ما كان منها مرتبطاً بالمنطوق إرتباطاً وثيقاً و فيما فصل فيه الحكم بصفة صريحة أو بصفة ضمنية حتمية ، سواء فى المنطوق أو فى الأسباب التى لا يقوم المنطوق بدونها و من ثم فإن ما لم تنظر فيه المحكمة بالفعل لا يمكن أن يكون موضوعا لحكم يحوز قوة الأمر المقضى .


=================================
الطعن رقم 0982 لسنة 45 مكتب فنى 29 صفحة رقم 839 
بتاريخ 21-03-1978
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الامر المقضى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
المسألة الواحدة بعينها إذا كانت كلية شاملة و كان ثبوتها أو عدم ثبوتها هو الذى ترتب عليه القضاء بثبوت الحق الجزئى المطلوب فى الدعوى أو بإنتفائه ، فإن هذا القضاء - و على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - يحوز حجية الأمر المقضى فى تلك المسألة الكلية بين الخصوم أنفسهم ، و يمنع الخصوم أنفسهم من التنازع بطريق الدعوى أو بطريق الدفع فى شأن حق جزئى أخر متوقف ثبوته أو إنتفاؤه على ثبوت تلك المسألة الكلية السابق الفصل فيها بين الخصوم أنفسهم أو على إنتفائها ، و إذ كان يبين من الحكم السابق صدوره بين الطرفين أنه قد حسم النزاع بين الخصوم أنفسهم فى خصوص أرباح المطعون ضدها من معهد التفصيل و قضى نهائياً بخضوعه للضريبة ، فأنه يحوز قوة الشئ المحكوم فيه فى تلك المسألة . و إذ كانت هذه المسألة هى بذاتها الأساس فيما تدعيه الطاعنة من حقوق بالدعوى الثانية التى صدر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه و قد إستقرت حقيقتها بين الخصوم بالحكم الأول - إستقراراً جامعاً مانعاً ، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه و قد خالف هذا الأساس ، فإنه يكون قد فصل فى النزاع على خلاف حكم آخر سبق أن صدر بين الخصوم أنفسهم و حاز قوة الأمر المقضى فى خصوص خضوع أرباح المعهد للضريبة .

( الطعن رقم 982 لسنة 45 ق ، جلسة 1978/3/21 )

=================================
الطعن رقم 0563 لسنة 42 مكتب فنى 30 صفحة رقم 153 
بتاريخ 21-04-1979
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الامر المقضى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
إذا كانت المسأله الواحدة أساسية يترتب على ثبوتها أو عدم ثبوتها القضاء بثبوت الحق المطلوب فى الدعوى أو إنتفائه ، فإن هذ القضاء يحوز قوة الأمر المقضى فى تلك المسألة الأساسية بين الخصوم أنفسهم ، و يمنعهم من التنازع بطريق الدعوى أو الدفع فى شأن أى حق آخر يتوقف على ثبوت أو إنتفاء ذات المسألة السابق الفصل فيها بين هؤلاء الخصوم .


=================================
الطعن رقم 0109 لسنة 43 مكتب فنى 31 صفحة رقم 312 
بتاريخ 28-01-1980
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الامر المقضى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
إنه و إن كان الإختصاص الولائى يتعلق بالنظام العام و صدور حكم حائز لقوة الأمر المقضى من جهة قضائية غير مختصة ولائياً لا يحوز الحجية أمام محاكم الجهة القضائية الأخرى المختصة ، إلا أن ذلك الحكم يظل محتفظاً بحجيته أمام جميع محاكم الجهة القضائية التى أصدرته إحدى محاكمها فلا يجوز المجادلة فيه أمامها بل يجب عليها أن تتقيد به لأن قوة الأمر المقضى تسمو على النظام العام . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0280 لسنة 46 مكتب فنى 31 صفحة رقم 781 
بتاريخ 12-03-1980
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الامر المقضى 
فقرة رقم : 5 
لا يجوز التحدى بحكم آخر صدر من محكمة الإستئناف و لا تتوفر به شروط الحجية فى النزاع القائم إذ بحسب الحكم المطعون فيه أن يكون قد بين الحقيقة الواقعية التى إطمأن إليها و ساق عليها دليلها و أنزل عليها حكم القانون الصحيح و لا عليه إذ ما خلف حقيقة أخرى أخذ بها حكم لا يحاج به طرفا النزاع . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0944 لسنة 47 مكتب فنى 31 صفحة رقم 360 
بتاريخ 29-01-1980
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الامر المقضى 
فقرة رقم : 2 
من المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه متى صدر الحكم و حاز قوة الأمر المقضى فإنه يمنع الخصوم فى الدعوى التى صدر فيها من العودة إلى المناقشة فى المسألة التى فصل فيها بأى دعوى تالية يثار فيها هذا النزاع و لو بأدلة قانونية أو واقعية لم يسبق إثارتها فى الدعوى الأولى أو أثيرت و لم يبحثها الحكم الصادر فيها . و إذ يبين من الحكم المطعون فيه أنه رفض دعوى الطاعن كسب ملكية الأرض محل النزاع بوضع اليد عليها المدة الطويلة إستناد إلى أن حجية الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى ... ... ... ... بتثبيت ملكية خصمه لذات العقار تمنعه من الإدعاء بإكتساب الملكية قبل صدوره الحكم المذكور 1960/1/18 ، و أن التقادم إنقطع برفع تلك الدعوى و ظل كذلك حتى تاريخ الحكم فيها، و أن مدة التقادم لم تكتمل من هذا التاريخ حتى صدور القانون رقم 55 لسنة 1970 و الذى منع تملك الأدوات المملوكة للوحدات الإقتصادية التابعة للمؤسسات العامة و منها الشركة المطعون عليها ، بالتقادم ، فإن النعى على الحكم المطعون فيه بمخالفة الثابت بالأوراق و الخطأ فى تطبيق القانون يكون على غير أساس . 

( الطعن رقم 944 لسنة 47 ق ، جلسة 1980/1/29 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 1104 لسنة 48 مكتب فنى 31 صفحة رقم 89 
بتاريخ 05-01-1980
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الامر المقضى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
إنه و إن كانت الأحكام التى تحوز قوة الأمر المقضى حجة بما فصلت فيه من الحقوق و لا يجوز ثبوت دليل ينقض هذه الحجية - على ما نصت عليه المادة 101 من قانون الإثبات- إلا أن تلك الأحكام لا تكتسب هذه القوة إلا بعد صيرورتها نهائية بإستنفاد طريق الطعن العادى المقرر قانوناً و هو الإستئناف . 


=================================
الطعن رقم 0600 لسنة 49 مكتب فنى 31 صفحة رقم 1027
بتاريخ 03-04-1980
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الامر المقضى 
فقرة رقم : 4 
من المقرر - فى قضاء هذه المحكمة - أنه و إن كان للحكم حجية بالنسبة لأطراف الخصومة الصادر فيها ، إلا أن هذه الحجية لا تكون إلا فيما يكون قد فصل فيه بين الخصوم بصفة ضمنية حتمية سواء فى المنطوق أو فى الأسباب التى لا يقوم المنطوق بدونها ، فما لم تنظر فيه المحكمة بالفعل لا يمكن أن يكون موضوعاً لحكم حائز قوة الأمر المقضى فيه . 

( الطعن رقم 600 لسنة 49 ق ، جلسة 1980/4/3 )
=================================
الطعن رقم 0974 لسنة 45 مكتب فنى 32 صفحة رقم 175 
بتاريخ 12-01-1981
الموضوع : قوة الامر المقضى 
الموضوع الفرعي : حجية الامر المقضى 
فقرة رقم : 1 
من المقرر أنه إذا حسمت المحكمة النزاع فى المسائل المعروضة عليها إنقطعت سلطتها بشأنها و لم تعد لها أية ولاية فى إعادة بثها أو تعديل قضائها و لو بإتفاق الخصوم و يعمل بهذه القاعدة بالنسبة لسائر الأحكام القطعية ، موضوعية كانت أو فرعية و أنه متى كانت المحكمة قد أخذت بتقرير الخبير الذى إنتدبته للأسباب التى إشتمل عليها و إعتمدت طريقة التقدير التى إتبعها فهذا التقرير يعتبر جزءاً من بنية الحكم مكملاً لأسبابه ، متى كان ذلك و كان الثابت أن محكمة الدرجة الثانية قد قطعت فى أسباب حكمها بندب خبير فى الدعوى أنه لا يجوز خصم دين المطعون ضده الرابع من أصول التركة ، و حاز هذا القضاء قوة الأمر المقضى ، فإنه ليس لهذه المحكمة بعد ذلك أن تعيد بحث هذه المسألة أو تعدل عن هذا القضاء و لو بإتفاق الخصوم لإستنفادها ولايتها بشأنها و تعلق هذا الأمر بالنظام العام . 

( الطعن رقم 974 لسنة 45 ق ، جلسة 1981/1/12 )

----------


## محمد بركات الطراونه

جزاك الله خيرا دكتوره

----------

